# MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

moin all
wer tut sich denn noch so alles eine ausfahrt auf der langeland
am 17.02.07 an ?????

gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Würde sehr gerne, nur leider bin ich an dem Tag auf der Goldenen Hochzeit meiner Oma.
Trotzdem viel spaß und dicke Fische


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ist leider die laichi zeit,fahre erst wieder im april raus#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ benny o
na dann ma nen glückwunsch an die  beiden glücklichen.

@ Junger Dorschler
nich schonwieder das thema das hatten wir erst zur genüge.
dachte ich's mir doch#q

gruß
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wieso sage nur,warum ich nicht fahre#h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau das muß aber doch nich in jedem trööt der aufgemacht wird wieder rausgeholt werden.
das gibt nur wieder unendliche diskussionen.

andy


----------



## chris13 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

17.2????Hört sich gut an!!!Wer fährt denn jetzt die Langeland?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

währe dabei-haste plätze gebucht???


----------



## chris13 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Glaube er hat den Bug....7 Plätze!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dann würde ich 2 plätze nehmen-


----------



## Dirk170478 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey Andy,

also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und Colli HB auch... #h 
Wir wollen Sa. und So. raus!
Könnte noch zwei Mann aufgabeln, fahr die A1 hoch!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

7 plätze sind verbucht. müßt schon selber anrufen .männers#h
gruß
andy


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Auch wenn ich nicht dabei sein werde, nur für die 
" Ich-fahre-nicht-weil Laichdorschzeit-Finger-hochheber"

die Langeland und die Kehrheim2 fahren *NICHT *zu den Laichis,
die wollen sich nämlich den Ast auf dem sie sitzen nicht selber absägen!!!!!

Trotzdem müssen sie raus und die Kunden wollen Fische. Die bekommen sie ja auch, nur nicht bewusst die Laichis!

Hoffe nun das für diesen Trööt klar genug gesagt zu haben, allen die fahren wünsche ich viel Spaß und krumme Ruten....mögen die Dorsche schwerer sein als eure Pilker!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ torskfisk

|good: besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können.

ausserdem heist der trööt wer fährt ? und nicht .wer fährt nicht weil ......|sagnix

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@andy & Torskfisk

|good: eine wiederholte Laichdorsch Diskussion ist |abgelehn

    :z #v :z#v :z #v *MS LANGELAND , 17.02.2007* :z #v :z #v :z #v :z 

Ich freu mich
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris warste schonwieder wech ??? haben lange nichts gehört von dir.
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin

wer fährt die Langeland denn jetzt?#c


----------



## Torskfisk (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die Langeland wird zur Zeit von Andreas (ehemals Sirius )gefahren !
Von daher braucht man sich keine Sorgen um die Mühe machen, die er sich gibt!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin carsten#h 


wie sieht es denn bei dir aus-haste lust und zeit am 17.2 mit zukommen#c ;+ 




vieleicht fangen wir ja ne 40pf. laichmami|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
































so, jungs ,jetzt haut auf die tasten und hängt mich.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey Dorsch888,

*Nee, oder!!! #d *

*Is das echt dein Ernst? *


----------



## chris13 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das is bestimmt nicht sein ernst!:vik:


----------



## micha_2 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich komme mal schon mit, so!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ micha  #v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## BennyO (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da werdet ihr ja eine lustige Tour haben. Wünsch euch viel spaß und viel Fisch.
Wäre auch gerne dabei


Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hey Dorsch888,
> 
> *Nee, oder!!! #d *
> 
> *Is das echt dein Ernst? *


 

vieleicht:q :q :q :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

watten dorsch888 biste nu mit dabei oder watttt????

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy
Dieses WE ist in Hamburg Messe wieder den ganzen Tag Ackern,
aber danach ist zum Glück erstmal schluß mit WE Arbeit :z

Schade das wir uns auf so einem schmalen Weg zwischen 
Kinderstube und Laichmama gehen. |splat2: |krach:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> 
> 
> Schade das wir uns auf so einem schmalen Weg zwischen
> ...



wie jetzt da komm ich gerade nich mit ;+

gruß
andy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich finde es teiweise echt lustig,wie manche hier reagieren,wenn man das wort laichmami schreibt.....:m :m


----------



## BennyO (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja aber das muss ja jetzt nicht wieder vertieft werden, oder??
So fangen nur wieder neue Diskussionen an.
Jedere hat da seine Eigene Meinung drüber und gut is.


Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Leute,
ich kann dieses ewige heraufgehole alter Hüte auch nicht mehr ertragen, immer hat irgend jemand was zu meckern oder zu kritisieren, gehen die vielleicht zu wenig #a , das wäre der einzige Grund immer schlechte Laune verbreiten zu wollen.

In den Fangmeldungen auch nichts neues, aber wenn`s um bestimmte Themen geht, kommt viel negatives feedback, schade eigentlich

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris 
 was meinste warum ich darauf nicht mehr reagiere .ich nehme das einfach nicht mehr für ernst das thema.das solltest du auch so handhaben. das von dorsch888 ist nur ein bisschen schwarzer humor.also werd nich gleich so nervös wenn du L.......... hörst.
so nu ma viel spaß bei der arbeit .für mich gehts ab heute auch wieder mal los. nu ma ein bisschen beim dachdecker sind ein paar sturmschäden zu reparieren.

denn bis denne.
gruß
andy

ach übrigens fangmeldungen .einpaar kumpels waren mittwoch von wismar raus jede menge dorsche um die 50-70 keine untermaßigen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hört sich gut an, ich muß heute auch noch mal bis 22Uhr ran,
aber dann |schlafen |schlafen |schlafen


S****ße noch 1 Monat hin, und bei dem Wetter momentan bestimmt auch keine Ausfahrt davor.

Beim Thema Laich werd ich in letzter zeit immer so Müde. |schlaf:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sach ma arbeitest du da auf der schmuckmesse in hh ?

zwei bekannte madels jagen heut zum shopen da hin.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja aber zum Glück nicht im Schmuckbereich  , dort sind noch alle möglichen GH und Hersteller von krams, ich für meinen Teil darf Verpackungsmittel Verkaufen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

naja irgendwie muß ja das ganze gold auch für die reichen eingepackt werden:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

meinste das wetter wird sich nich bald beruigen kannst bestimmt vorher nochmal die lage peilen.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich hoffe das sich das Wetter mögl. schnell ändert mir juckts unter den Fingernägeln. Aber so wie es hier aussieht wird das nicht passieren.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab gestern einen bericht über den klimawandel gesehen immer weniger kälte dafür mehr sturm und regen .und das wird von jahr zu jahr schlimmer.wenn das so weiter geht, brauchen wir bald neues geschirr um auf marlin in der ostsee zu jagen.:q

gruß andy

übrigens in hh blüht schon die japanische kirsche !!!!!!!! und die frösche sind auch schon raus !!!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Marlin in der Ostsee |kopfkrat |schild-g

Big-Game vor der Haustür :l

Ich will


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nagut müssen wir noch ein bisschen salz einstreuen :q dann wird es aber klappen.#q

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Oh schon 7 durch, nu aber schnell in die guten Klamotten und los!

bis denn und viel Spaß beim Arbeiten
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu muß ich los ma ein paar löcher flicken .damit die flecken an der decke nich so groß werden .hoffendlich wird es nich zu windich da oben denn ma bis heut abend oder morjen früh.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin chris 
alles fit? na sieht so aus als ob nich so viele am 17.02 in laboe sind .wat???
gruß
and


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy,
und alles gut?

Jetzt brauch ich echt ne kleine Tour, Nach 2 1/2 Wochen dauerarbeiten hab ich keinen Bock mehr heute wieder auf der Matte zu stehen, leider macht das Wetter im Moment jede Ausfahrt unmöglich. 
Aber Tag X rückt näher 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wäre ja auch nicht so schlecht. 
So voll wie die Forelle letztes mal das war |sagnix
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na hoffen wir ma das tag x uns auch mag.wie sieht es denn aus mit dem wetter ?ich schau gleich mal nach.mann hab ich ein muskelkater|uhoh:

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

warscheinlich sind wieder ein haufen  NO BOARDIS on board|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja
hoffentlich beruhigt sich das Wetter bis dahin wieder 
sonst wird aus momentan |laola:
ganz schnell mal |splat: |splat:  |splat: |splat: |splat: |splat: |splat: |splat:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

naja ein bisschen:v:v:v aber wird schon werden wichtich iss das wir kein starken wintereinbruch kriegen.

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auf Eisschollen hab ich auch kein Bock, vielleicht bleibt der Winter dieses Jahr einfach mal im Schrank


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau nich dat die fröscher erfrieren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hey sonntag sw5 inner kieler bucht .da kannste angreifen soll auch etwas wärmer werden.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau das wär nicht so schick

Huch zu spät
ja ich hab Wetter bis zum 21.01 gedunden, da siehts auch noch ganz gut aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wat harte frösche???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na dat iss doch der sontach wo gugst du den hier mmeresangler schwerin http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36247

hat er prima gemacht.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hmm...
ich glaub das wird nicht so lustig, wenn meine Frau den ganzen Tag nervt |krach:
weil ich den 3ten Sonntag in Folge nicht zuhause bin


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja hast recht So. 21.01, ich bin so durch |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

oops datt könnte nörgel geben hast recht|director:|clown:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und hinterher |splat2: , da nutzt #a auch nicht 
mehr zum |pftroest:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man frauen schlägt man nich mit fisch und angler auch nich sach dat ma deinem general. fische sind nämlich auch nur menschen|jump:|laola:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

meine Frau hat da die schnelleren Fische |kopfkrat , keine Sorge der Tier-/Anglerschutz #y wird bei uns groß geschrieben |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

suuuuuppppppa


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu aber rein in die klamotten die dächer warten.hoffendlich kommt noch ein bisschen sturm bis freitag( aber nur nachts)|rolleyes ich brauch das geld so dann bis denne wie lange mußte denn heute rann?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

also So Tour |abgelehn


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nur entspannt den rest in HH abbauen dann bis 17uhr im Büro relaxen, ne ich brauch echt mal Entspannung.
Nagut ich wollt auch los, ich wünsch was  |gutenach 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Warum;+ die versicherungen haben doch genuch da will ich auch was von haben:g

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Nein ich wünsch Dir natürlich ordentlich abgedeckte Dächer.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

aber ich nix tour


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

 jut denn bis heut abend oder morgen oder wie auch immer bis denne

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris hast wohl ve|schlafen oder wat sitz hier schon ganz allein mit mein käffschen seid um 6,00:c

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

#r aber ich mußte mal ein paar minuten länger |schlaf:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

du hast gut wat sagen die naturköderangler ? hört sich gut an wa.wolln wir auch am 17 nochmal probieren?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich war gerade auch am überlegen. also wieder Wattis.

Was meinst du zu den Gewichten, ich werde heute nochmal schnell beim Fachhändler meines Vertrauens vorbei schauen um meinen restlichen Pilker wieder ein paar neue Kollegen zur Seite zu stellen, aber |kopfkrat welche Gewichte?

Gruß  Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie gewichte zu den bleien ? 150-250 sollte reichen.pilker weißte ja selber 50-max 100.jau bring ma dat waatwurm mit .ich bastel noch ein paar naturköder vorfächer.

mein bekannter hat gestern die unterlagen zum fischerlehrgang bekommen .alter schwede iss dat ein fetter ordner .gut das wir unseren schon haben.da hab ich noch was zu tun der iss net so helle aber er muß es schaffen.wollte irgendwann nochmal meinen jagdschein machen wieviel seiten werden das denn wohl heut zu tage sein 20 ordner?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|peinlich aber.
bin auch erst seit Ende `05 Offiziell Angler davor immer nur Sporadisch "schwarz" mit Kollegen, aber der Streß...|abgelehn

Die Prüfungsfragen waren naja wenn man ein bischen denken kann recht einfach,ich hätte mit mehr gegenwind gerechnet,
dann gab es bei uns nur eine Theoretische Prüfung,habe aus anderen Bundesländern gehört das dort auch noch Wurf-prüfungen gemacht werden

Aber Jagdschein das ist bestimmt eher wie Bootsführerschein "Außen", lernen lernen lernen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau denk ich auch .so muß jetzt aber los bis denne.
lass den tag schnell vergehen.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bis denn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris .
wie siehts aus in hh bei uns totenstille richtig unheimlich.
nix sturm total windstill. sollte das ein witz sein mit der wettervorhersage oder was?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja das Wetter ist leicht verwirrt, Gestern Abend hatts geschüttet wie aus Eimern und ordentlich gestürmt, aber nu
is auch hier absolute Ruhe!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mußte ich mir doch glatt ebend noch arbeitsbrote machen .sowas aber auch#q

und wie sieht aus angelkiste wieder voll gefüllt:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jau hab in anderem thread über Wuttke Pilker gelesen, hab mal gefragt welche das sind,und direkt ein paar oder auch ein paar mehr eingesackt

Aber irgendwie bin ich nicht so richtig in Fahrt gekommen, wollte noch ein paar Dorschbomben aber die waren woll gerade aus, genauso eine sch... Auswahl an GuFi's

Also nur Pilker und aus Frust eine Sprengringzange!


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Der Wetterbericht scheint aber auch ein bischen zu übertreiben


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die sagen den ganzen Tag Boen bis 90Kmh an


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bleib ma cool dorschbomben und gufis kann ich besorgen.heiko unser dealer hat bestellt. ich schau ma nach was er alles auf lager hat . gib es dir dann durch.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

boen bis 90 kmh ;+ für was bekommen die ihr geld|kopfkrat

na dann wollen wir uns ma überraschen lassen


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das wäre genial, aber ich wollte sowieso noch mal bei der Gummitanke hier in HH vorbeischneien, die sollten alles was mein Angler-Herz begehrt da haben

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau haben die ne internt seite ? ach kann ja ma schnell gucken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

aha gefunden werd ma durschauen vielleicht fällt mir auch noch was ein. was er hier nich hat. achso falls du dorschbomben kaufst nimm die mit dem runden kopf die sind besser. 30-80 gr sollte reichen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das sieht doch garnicht mal so schlecht aus, und die Preise sind auch ansprechend


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hör blos auf mit preise nich das hier auch noch gewusel entsteht#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich glaub da kann ich nur in Begleitung hingehen sonst hab ich hinterher kein Geld mehr um ans Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dann nimm doch nur 5000 euro mit:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hör blos auf mit preise nich das hier auch noch gewusel entsteht#q


 

Oh..nein..das hab ich nicht gewollt....nein  |splat:  |closed:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hallo wie kommt denn das kotze männle da unten hin den hab ich doch garnich gesetzt hab sogar nochmal auf ändern geschaut nix da. hilfe hier iss der wurm drinn;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> dann nimm doch nur 5000 euro mit:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
Wo Du recht hast :m


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo wie kommt denn das kotze männle da unten hin den hab ich doch garnich gesetzt hab sogar nochmal auf ändern geschaut nix da. hilfe hier iss der wurm drinn;+


 
Das find ich echt zum :v #t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann brauchst auf jeden fall nich jeden gufi 3 mal umdrehn

das wäre doch schön immer so bei dealer zu gehn.der nachteil iss das man irgendwann mit einem 40 tonner zum kutter jagt um sein geschirr mitzunehmen. auch blöd |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So nu aber ran ans Geld


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das find ich echt zum :v #t



iss bestimmt der wind drann schuld.sehr komisch ,sehr komisch ,sehr komisch;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

noch hab ich ein kleines bischen Platz im Auto. leider muß ich mein Auto neuerdings teilen |splat:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau dann bis heut abend oder morgen.
hauptsache ich weh nich wech vom dach
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> noch hab ich ein kleines bischen Platz im Auto. leider muß ich mein Auto neuerdings teilen |splat:




mit was?????


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mit der Frau #t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie angelt sie jetzt auch??? son glück aber auch.aber lass ma ich muß auch teilen.
so nu muß
ich aber los.
bis denne.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah: 

und tschüß

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

was ist denn nun....angeln wir nun auf laichmamis???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> was ist denn nun....angeln wir nun auf laichmamis???



auch wenn es möglicherweise ein Joke sein soll .....
das nerft, bitte lass es!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> auch wenn es möglicherweise ein Joke sein soll .....
> das nerft, bitte lass es!!!


 

darf nicht jeder auf die fische angeln,die er fangen möchte???

oki,hast ja recht-ich hör auf damit

war auch nur als joke  gemeint,das mit den laichmamis


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na denn is ja gut, habs nicht anders erwartet. #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris 
man war dat windich .von 18 -24 uhr kein strom.#q
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

was echt, hier war auch Freudentanz für Dachdecker! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kann ich mir vorstellen hab nich gedacht das es wirklich so heftig wird. mußte meine frau nach dem stromausfall abholen und die spielo sichern .auf meiner fahrt hab ich einen umgekipten baum und ein dach gefunden was da so auf der straße lag. dabei war 18 uhr noch garnicht der höhepunkt.bin ich ja mal gespannt was ich gleich noch sehe.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und..noch mal bei der Gummitanke vorbei geschaut?
Bin selber noch nicht da gewesen aber wenn die diese Mengen an GuFi usw. auch in Ihrem Laden haben bin ich begeistert.

Wattis für den 17 sind auch bestellt, bin am überlegen ob nicht auch ein paar Seeringler mit an Bord kommen sollten?!

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kann ich mir vorstellen hab nich gedacht das es wirklich so heftig wird. mußte meine frau nach dem stromausfall abholen und die spielo sichern .auf meiner fahrt hab ich einen umgekipten baum und ein dach gefunden was da so auf der straße lag. dabei war 18 uhr noch garnicht der höhepunkt.bin ich ja mal gespannt was ich gleich noch sehe.


 

Hier war es eher mäßig, hat zwar gut gestürmt, aber immer nur 1/2 Stunden weise,dann wieder ne Stunde ruhe und wieder von vorne


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee war noch nich wiederbei der gummitanke .wie auch ohne energie.selbst das laptop hätte nich geholfen accu kurz und handis gingen auch nicht mehr.keine chance gestern abend gehabt .man war ich traurig:c. jau ringler sind auch nich verkehrt kann man schön auf die hakenspitzen setzen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Hier war es eher mäßig, hat zwar gut gestürmt, aber immer nur 1/2 Stunden weise,dann wieder ne Stunde ruhe und wieder von vorne



wir hatten von 20-21 etwas ruhe und dann kams richtig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nee war noch nich wiederbei der gummitanke .wie auch ohne energie.selbst das laptop hätte nich geholfen accu kurz und handis gingen auch nicht mehr.keine chance gestern abend gehabt .man war ich traurig:c. jau ringler sind auch nich verkehrt kann man schön auf die hakenspitzen setzen.


 
Jetzt weißt du wie es mir in München ging, bin Abends ins Hotel
und hab erstmal ordentlich :c :c :c :c :c ,oder ist die Idee mit den Ringlern eher ne Brandungsgeschichte, hab mir meine Naturköder-Vorfächer angeschaut, da paßt max 1Wurm auf den Haken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie da passt max ein wurm hast du die gekauft ? da muß im notfall ne ganze packung auf passen:q nee war ein scherz aber 2-3 stück locker .du kannst doch das gedönse von lockperlen nach oben schieben .dann ein wurm auf die schnur und einen auf den haken.ringel sind gut zur sicherung ,dann kann der watti nicht zurückrutschen ,vorteil dorsche sind verrückt nach ringler.
wann willst du zur tanke hinjagen ? ich will heute mal nach angelmarder ma kucken was er so bekommen hat.auf jeden fall hat er wohl profi blinker ins sortiment aufgenommen.malkugen du kannst mir bestimmt ma welche von kopyto mitbringen.die sind superweich und zapplig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja die Kopyto`S hab ich auch zum Fressen gern |kopfkrat
gingen sehr gut das letzte mal.

Hab bei allen meinen Vorfächer das problem, das Haken mit Ösen verwendet wurden daran reißt beim Aufziehen der Wurm so lecker auf, das hab ich beim Kauf nicht bedacht (die andere Seite ist, wer verkauft so einen Sch... eigentlich).

Hab gerade über so eine Dip geschichte gelesen..blätter..blätter 
.Top Secret Sea-Powder angeblich früher beim Wettangeln am Meer verboten weil zu fängig?!?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

pulver glaub das hat micha auch son grünes zeuch|kopfkrat

also meine vorfächer sind auch mit ösenhaken die reißen aber nich auf.bei den gekauften liegt es daran das ,das abgeschnittene ende der schnur nach unten zum haken schaut ,damit schneidest du den wurm auf.ich binde immer so das die schnur nach oben schaut also vom haken weg,somit hast du gleich einen wiedrhaken. schick mir ma deine adresse per pn dann sag ich der post sie sollen dir ma ein vorfach vorbeibringen:m

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

PN abgeschickt

Danke für das Angebot, das ist genau das problem der Knoten reißt den Wurm auf. #d
Das ist immer so ein gematsche :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar iss angekommen.so nu werd ich mal los ins caos werden sicherlich ein bissel was zu tun haben .denn bis denne.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

viel Spaß

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Hab gerade über so eine Dip geschichte gelesen..blätter..blätter
> .Top Secret Sea-Powder angeblich früher beim Wettangeln am Meer verboten weil zu fängig?!?!



so hab mich auch ma in unserem angelladen schlau getan.also ich finde das riecht prima nach top secret #d ich weiß nich ist mir doch ein tuck  zu chemisch.allerdings haben die auch einen stick  der hat mich schon mehr überzeugt,angenehm fischig bis wurmig.aber wie der teufel es will vielleicht mögen die das pulver wirklich#c na ich werd ma den stick antesten.

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin. ich könnte mich jedesmal aufregen, wenn ich mir nen fertiges vorfach im laden anschaue. von profis empfohlen oder hergestellt. ha ha. andy wie du schon sagst, nich mal eine etwas geübter laie bindet seinbe haken so, u dann machen es die profis? wieviel wattis nehmt ihr mit? ich müßte mich entscheiden, ob pilke oder naturködersachen. beides bekomm ich nich mit. bist am we auf forelle los, soll ja doch noch bissel windig werden????!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin micha 
auch ma wieder an board#h ich hatte auch noch bestimmt 100 pack ausem laden liegen,hab sie alle durch die bank zerlegt.
weiß nich wieviel wattis chris bestellt hat ,mußt ihm mal bescheid sagen wenn du auch noch welche brauchst damit er nachbestellen kann. also ich bekomme beides mit,iss doch nich soviel. hab mir heute bei heiko die balzer matrix gekäufelt man iss die schön weich,das wird erstmal eine umstellung von meiner black star,die iss leider doch etwas zu hart.ne auf forelle gehts dieses wochenende nicht muß beim vater ein wenig helfen hat einen kleinen sturmschaden.nächsten samstag gehts wieder auf hecht in hoyersburg,also auch keine forelle.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab erstmal 25 Wattis bestellt mehr sind kein problem, kommen Do immer Frisch die sollten bis Sa halten, wenn ich sie am Fr abhole, also bei bedarf, kurze nachricht :m

@andy
welches Wg hat die BlackStar?

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris
200gr bin bis jetzt immer ganz gut klar gekommen ist relativ sensibel,aber nu muß ma langsam was weiches sein. dann schwitzt man nich immer so beim anschlag und beim drill.
nimmst du nu noch ringler mit?
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich sehe für mich gerade anders herum den Vorteil, steh eher auf etwas härter, benutze FenwickSeahawk 3m
25-125gr die ist eigentlich für Naturköder gedacht (enge Beringung) und schön Hart aber z.b. für GuFi perfekt

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nimmst du nu noch ringler mit?
> gruß
> andy


 

Kein Thema!Wieviele?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich finde die harten ruten  auch klasse aber man muß ja immer vorsichtiger fischen ,da kann es ja nich zum nachteil sein wenn eine weiche rute auch mit im gepäck ist.vorher hatte ich zwei blue star hab ich beide zerschossen waren auch ziemlich hart können aber leider nichts ab. immerwider bruch im oberen drittel.die black star ist ganz das gegenteil power ohne ende binn ja mal gespannt wie die neue serie wird ,die wollte ich eigendlich holen. aber ist immer noch nicht lieferbar daher die  kurzentschlossende matrix,laut testberichten soll sie ja auch unverwüstlich sein,na wir werden sehen.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Kein Thema!Wieviele?



ich würd sagen 1x weis nich wieviel in der packung sind,ist auch immer unterschiedlich.ich denk mal 25 stück reichen .bisschen pilken wollen wir ja auch:vik:

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich denk mal -200gr ist auch noch ein wenig härter als -125gr aber ich hab auch immer noch eine Penn Senso Pilk3m 30-120gr
dabei die ist Butterweich, da wirds aber bei etwas mehr Gewicht so ab 75gr zur schwerstarbeit, die biegt sich bis ins Handteil


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die Jungs gibts in 100gr Dosen zu 6,55 eine sollte reichen oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

biegt sich bis ins handteil .super das macht laune. das hab ich bei meiner blacky erst ein mal gehabt bei einem 97 iger dorsch.danach hatte ich eine halbe stunde pause.

übrigens hab heute das Ü-paket abgeschickt solle montag bei dir sein#6 ich suche mich morgen mal bei der tanke durch und stell es hier rein was ich so an gummi brauch.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau 100 gr sind nich viel die erde ist schwer frag mal wieviel ca drinne sind so 25 - 30 stück wären nich schlecht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

super #6 ich freu mich,laß dir Zeit mit der Gummitanke vor mitte der nächsten Woche wirds nichts |kopfkrat ich sag nur 
*Car-sharing **,* das soll ja voll angesagt sein #d .(wer entscheidet sowas eigentlich!? |peinlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau 100 gr sind nich viel die erde ist schwer frag mal wieviel ca drinne sind so 25 - 30 stück wären nich schlecht.


 
Ich mach mich mal schlau!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt car sharing|uhoh: hab ich was verpasst;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich hab leider nicht die volle verfügungsgewalt über mein Auto, meine Frau ist damit Mo-Fr 05-17 Uhr unterwegs, aber bald wird ein zweiter angschafft :z .


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ach sooooo gut das meine nich fährt.somit habe ich ein problem weniger:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|schild-g

ich hab sie bis jetzt auch immer morgens zur bahn oder direkt zur arbeit gefahren.Aber so früh hoch um den Wagen vor der Tür stehen zu haben.Ich hab nur 2 min. Arbeitsweg.

....Oh madam wird nervös ich muß jetzt schluß machen.
Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

montag morgen und die woche nimmt kein ende:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin Andy,
da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau noch kein freitag in sicht#d

na ausgeschlafen oder nur wach geworden.:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

erst verpennt und dann noch zu spät aufgestanden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

#q|jump:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Montag morgen eher |smash:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|uhoh:

so hab mich in der tanke umgesehen und mich entschlossen lieber selber zu bestellen.wird wol ein bisschen viel.was ich da zufällig noch so brauchen tue:z:z:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hallo bist du vorm rechner wieder eingeschlafen#y


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:m opimal

dann bleibt mehr Bares was ich dort lassen kann #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hallo bist du vorm rechner wieder eingeschlafen#y


 
ja |rotwerden mußte Gestern bis 03Uhr irgedeinen Kriegsfilm im 3.ten sehen

nu bin ich völlig durch, aber egal ist ja Montag. :v 
nur noch 4 tage und den rest von heute dann ist ja schon wieder WE :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

son glück wat:m bestelle gleich noch für's gelbe riff mit,ma gucken ob micha noch was brauch , die preise sind ja echt der hammer da muß man gleich mehr.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> nur noch 4 tage und den rest von heute dann ist ja schon wieder WE :vik:



du machst mir mut:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

aber auch "nur" noch noch 25tage und den rest von heute und wir können wieder Pilker baden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

QUASI NOCH 624 STUNDEN :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das gibt doch Kraft für die nächsten, |kopfkrat ich sag mal, 
4 Wochen! |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na sicher|uhoh:
so nu gehts mal wieder los den tag totschlagen.|wavey:

denn ma bis denn

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hoffentlich bringt mir der Postbote heute was hübsches mit!
Ich wünsch was
und tschüß #h

Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

#6

und tschüß


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Gut das ich heute frei habe.  :vik: 
Trotzdem einne schönen Tag


Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mach was draus Benny, mußt wahrscheinlich noch nicht jeden Tag Arbeiten, ich weiß Schule nervt auch |rolleyes , aber lange nicht so wie Arbeiten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das sagen alle. 
Aber heute werdeich mir einen ruhigen machen.
Gutes schaffen



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@andy
Paket angekommen, das ist ja wie Geburtstag und Weihnachten auf einmal. :m Dankeschön #6

So, hab jetzt mit dem Köderlieferanten gesprochen, er sagt:c ca 20-30 Seeringler auf 100gr je nach größe der Würmer.Das sollte zusammen mit 25 Wattis reichen! Oder?

Gruß Chris


----------



## micha_2 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

tach andy, ich darf nichts mehr bestellen. meine kiste platzt eh aus'n rahmen. und es is was passiert, wofür ich in der zukunft nu mein geld ausgeben muss.
ansonsten, pilker sind geputzt, jigs geputzt und die finger juggen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man bennyo das war ein geiler arbeitstag heute auf dem dach.arbeit macht frei#6.

@ chris na du hast das ja gut pakete kriegen ohne geb. zu haben.:vik:

@ micha wat los hast wieder ein weibchen im hause  oder wo willste deine kohle lassen. :q

gruß
andy


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na dann ist ja gut.
Zuhause war bestimmt schöner aber naja.


Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris
und alles fit vor allen dingen nicht verschlafen|uhoh:

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin andy,
wo du recht hast:Arbeit macht frei. |asmil:
Lieber wäre mir: Frei statt Arbeit. #g  #:
Aber man kann sich das ja nicht aussuchen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ne nicht verschlafen durfte eben mal durch die Kälte und den Wagen aus der Garage holen.

Jetzt wirds woll richtig Kalt, wa?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man muß doch die jugend ein wenig mut machen.ich hab früher son schei.... noch geglaubt.#q nu wird ich auch lieber#g#a|jump: besonders heute die nippel stehen bei

 -8C°.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man meine tastatur spinnt heute morgen aber wieder besonders:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jo gefühlt wie -15, jetzt schön Eisangeln... :z :z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

goile idee #6 aber wo gibt es schon eis|uhoh: ausser im gefrierschrank:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auch wahr |motz: könnte z.Zt. ein wenig feucht werden |rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hört sich doch gut an was die jungs auf der Blauort da eingesackt haben


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab ich schon hinter mir:r 
sach ma was sagste zu den farben von profiblinker? das scharz iss ja wohl der hammer oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> hört sich doch gut an was die jungs auf der Blauort da eingesackt haben



upps hatte ich noch garnicht nachgelesen na da kann man wohl nur gratulieren oder. wolln wir hoffen das wir keine schollen bekommen .(Eisschollen):q


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

warte..ich muß mal eben suchen...ah meinst du den mit dem roten ende? der ist echt nicht schlecht...sieht mir aber ein wenig kürzer als z.B. Kopyto aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja den mit dem roten schwanz.davon hat er noch ne nummer größer. bring ich dir auch noch mit. schade das er keine roten hat .die wurden nicht geliefert.aber vielleicht kommen die noch.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ooops hab mit meinem verpennten Kopf, erstmal auf einer HP nachgeschaut #q ,


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich hab eigentlich nur Kopytos 11-13 cm, aber mal sehen was die Gummitanke hergibt, ich guck mal ob ich den mit dem roten schwanz dort bekomme


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab auch gerade mal bei profiblinker gewühlt man haben die preise#d auf der hp von der tanke gibt es leider keine vielleicht im laden das mag sein.aber wie gesagt .ich bring dir sowieso noch eine packung mit in der größe wie der blaue.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

genial, Danke :m

ja die Preise sind echt gesalzen.

hast du schon mal auf der Langeland im Bug gestanden?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau iss aber schon 3-4 jahre her.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auf der Forelle,finde ich , ist der Bug,bei etwas mehr Wellen schon nicht so schön. Da wird man dauernd geduscht. Ich hoffe das da durch den hochgezogenen Bug nicht solche Duschen langkommen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na wir werden sehen kann mich auch nicht mehr so recht errinnern .na vielleicht weiß micha mehr.


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na gut leider ruft die Freiheit |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik::q

jau ich muß auch gleich aufs dach bei die pinguine.
das wird zitterich heute.aber egal ich brauch das geld|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bis denn 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@andy
Ich denk gerade drüber nach mich bei den Laboer Dorschtagen anzumelden, hättest Du Lust und Zeit am 29.03.+30.03. oder auch nur einen Tag,ein paar Pilker zu baden? |supergri

Gruß Chris


----------



## micha_2 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@Dorschcris dann mach mal hin. hab schon meine bestätigung, bin mit vatern am ersten tag auf der langeland. der bug auf der langeland is zu vergleichen mit der forelle, aber wird schon werden
@andy du wenn es nur nen weibchen wäre, is ja nich so schlimm aber die kommen dann auch noch zu zweit. man man einmal nich aufgepasst.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@micha 
werde heute mal in Laboe anrufen, sehen was da noch geht,
Glückwunsch zum Doppel-erfolg #r

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Chris

also ich nich iss nich mein ding solch events.aber micha iss ja da hab ich mir schon bald gedacht.:q 

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nu muß der micha ja nochmehr pilken gehen .er brauch ja jetzt die dreifache menge futter.:q:q:q:q:q:q

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

muß man sich halt überlegen, wird bestimmt gut voll!
|jump:  |uhoh: |jump:

das ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen,war auch nur so ein gedanke.
Ich frag mal wieviele da schon so angemeldet sind, dann entscheide ich.
Hab diesen Termin auch noch nicht mit meiner höchsten Instanz
abgesprochen |krach:
Das muß ich vorher unbedingt noch erledigen sonst |splat2:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nu muß der micha ja nochmehr pilken gehen .er brauch ja jetzt die dreifache menge futter.:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> andy


 

|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na meine würde sagen :hau doch ab fährst ja sowieso:q.

nee aber eigendlich wollte ich vor meinem urlaub nich mehr,der wird wieder teuer genug.und in die brandung wollte ich eigendlich auch nochmal.wie sieht es bei dir eigendlich mit brandungsangeln aus? oder angelst du nur kutter?


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich würd mich da einfach mal anschließen und testen, hab bis jetzt nur vom Kleinboot oder Kutter geangelt. Wir wollten Abends immer mal los, aber der Alkohol hat das selten zugelassen.Außerdem waren die Frauen die sich den ganzen tag auf dem Campingplatz mit sich selbst beschäftigen mußten nicht ganz so geil auf Angeln  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na denn haste brandungsangeln???


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

No

Aber ich investiere immer gerne in neues Gerät!!!!!!!!!!!

Hab hier den Cormoran Katalog vor der Nase, was hälst du von den "Surf" Ruten.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sind brallen weich was willste denn ausgeben für sone rute ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kommt ein bischen drauf an, was meinst Du wieviele Ruten sollte man haben,is klar man kann nie genug haben :q aber 2-3 sollten doch schon mit oder nicht!?


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dann noch die Rollen dazu, würde für den Anfang vlt. €250 locker machen können


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

2 stück ewentuell 1 reserve.mehr als 2 machen keinen spaß mann will ja auch noch ein bissel grillsteak futtern und hopfenkaltschale schlürfen.:q:q:q:q:q das angeln soll ja nich stressig werden und räuber sind wir auch nich:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auch wahr :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

also rollen kannst du daiwa emcast nehmen ruten schau dir irgendwo im geschäft an und entscheide dann ob sie passt.nur soviel 4,20m wg mindestens 250gr. und etwas härter sollte sie sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Falls ich da vorbei komme und schwach werden sollte, #c welche Schnüre ist den angebracht Geflecht oder Mono und welche Stärken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

geflochten penn dynabraid 0,20 dazu dega taper tips ist eine verjüngte schlagschnur und wird nachher vor die geflochtene geknotet.sind immer 5 tips auf der rolle.beide schnüre sind günstig und gut kannst natürlich auch fireline statt penn nehmen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar!
kann ich meine Abu Cardinal C176 Saltwater benutzen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

uups kenn ich nicht die rolle frag mal bei den brandungsanglern nach.was hat die den für eine schnuraufnahme? man iss ja schonwieder nach 7 son mist geht gleich wieder bei die pinguine:q na dann versuch mal dein glück mit laboe und sach bescheid.
ansonnsten kann ich ja mal was organisieren in sachen brandung.
sinnvoll ist von freitag bis sonntag .spielt dein general da mit?:q

gruß andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

könnte sein, das dann so was passiert |splat:

nein, muß ich mal sehen ich sag bescheid

Ich wünsch Dir viel spaß in der Kälte, aber bei uns ist es schon fast wieder warm, ca 0 Grad  (weiß nicht genau)

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mann da kann man ja schonwieder im t-shirt aufs dach wir haben -10 C° |uhoh: na dann bis denne

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris

was macht die kunst:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles gut und selbst?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schei... hab ich heut ne lust .das war wohl ein echt kühler tag gestern.und heute sieht es nich anders aus.das hat schon was zu bedeuten wenn ich kein bock hab.|gr:aber sind ja nurnoch 2 tage.dann we|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich glaub Laboe ist, Arbeitstechnisch nicht machbar (Da haben schon 3Leute Urlaub #q ),ob die wohl auch Angeln wollen?

Naja und Brandungsangeln muß leider auch eher später stattfinden (die reaktion grenzte schon fast an NATO-Alarm,alle auf und antreten zum anschiß |supergri ) hab da wohl den schlechtesten zeitpunkt rausgesucht das zu erwähnen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja, Gestern war hier auch nicht so Warm wie von mir angesagt,
auf dem weg zur Garage hab ich das nicht so Kalt empfunden.

Meine Laune ist auch im Keller, aber bald.....Angeln |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

iss alles net so wild .du weißt doch arbeit macht spaß. aber wer kann schon immer soviel spaß vertragen wird schon irgendwann klappen. so hast du wenigstens kein |krach: mit deinem general.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ab dienstag sollen sich die temps wieder ein bisschen erholen .na wollen wir mal sehen. morgen solls schneien  .dann iss frei#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja Frau Hauptmann ist schon über den 17. nicht so erfreut,aber da muß sie durch sonst KzH bis DZE (ja nee schon klar) |bla: #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> KzH bis DZE



bitte um ausführliche erläuterung der kürzel|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

*K*rank *z*u *H*ause bis *D*ient*z*eit*e*nde

Oder: nicht da, bin Angeln!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:muß ich mir merken input ,input:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hab gerade mal nach dem Wettertrend gesehen, sieht positiv aus bis 30.01 zw. 0-8grad. Vlt. verschwindet das fiese Wetter bis mitte Februar. :z

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das wollen wir mal beobachten .hab kein bock auf eisschollen über'n dorsch|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dann wolln wir die Laune mal wieder runterziehen noch 22 tage und den rest von Heute bis Langeland


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|jump: 552 stunden,33120 min,1987200 sec |jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:               #r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hat micha sich schon wegen wattis gemeldet? oder iss der am|smlove2:


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, aber dabei fällt mir ein in Laboe kann man morgens Wattis kaufen, da ist so ein kleiner Angelladen direkt am Wasser.
Vlt. cancel ich meine Watti bestellung wieder und bring nur Ringler von hier mit dann hab ich nich das problem mit dem "umbetten" am Fr. Abend


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

verd...t ist schon wieder zeit. |director:

Hoffentlich wirds heute nicht so Kalt.
Bis morgen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja iss mir auch schon durch den kopf gegangen.rufst du in laboe an? ßeische iss ja schonwieder nach 7  ab geht er pinguine jagen.:vik:

bis denne

andy


----------



## micha_2 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

morgen. ich kann dir ne ganz gute uuuuuuund günstige brandungspeitsche vorschlagen. YAD Maimi Beach gibs noch bei moritz. bis 250g hab ich selber schon gefischt. sehr gut. es gab noch eine ....?Beach die hatte bis 300g noch besser die hab ich aber nirgens mehr im netzt gefunden. wenn die einer irgendwo sehen tut, bescheid sagen, die orde ich ohne zu überlegen. ansonsten, wenn mein geldbeutel bischen hergibt, die Cormoran Blackstar CM 2-teilig. ansonsten bei ebay.uk gibt es auch ganz gute und günstig. selbe qualität und der halbe preis was du hier fürne gute shimano bezahlst.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin ,
das ist schonmal etwas, so kann ich wenigstens mit ein paar Namen um mich schmeißen wenn der im Angelladen mir merkwürdige Fragen stellen sollte.
Aber eigentlich wird man bei mir hier immer sehr gut beraten und die haben oft vorjahres-modelle die gut günstig sind, mir macht das mehr Spaß als mit einer €350 Rute, da muß ich mir nicht die ganze Zeit Sorgen wg. eigener Dusseligkeit machen

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris

jau die yad brandungsruten sind allgemein gut . aber wie gesagt du mußt selber entscheiden welche rute für dich in frage kommt.
ich fische zb daiwa ss tornado ruten . sind bei wind ein wenig schwierig aber ich komme super klar der nächste wiederum nich.
deswegen hab ich mit absicht keine namen genannt,sonnst hast du bald 20 super ruten weil jeder meint seine ist die beste.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hallo


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja stimmt, ich hab auch überhaupt keine Ahnung welche länge für mich Zwerg in Frage kommt, ich geh heut mal los und guck mir was an!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auch hallooooo:vik: es isss freitag|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na wegen der länge mach dir keine sorgen .wir haben ja die gleiche größe. 4,20m ruten sind i.o.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ micha 
black star oder  shimano surf leader sf wer will die nich haben, würde mich eher für die shimano entscheiden.wegen der teilung. aber da iss der andy doch zu wenig in der brandung.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

aber länger wird problematisch, oder ? naja ich werds sehen!

Hab gerade noch mal Wetter für Februar gesucht aber nur wischi-waschi #d gefunden

Hat's bei Dir geschneit? hier nähmlich garnicht! aber 5 km weiter alles weiß, sehr merkwürdig. #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> auch hallooooo:vik: es isss freitag|laola:


 

Das wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit 

|jump: #g  |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nööö bei uns iss kein schnee.soll aber schneeregen kommen.hoffendlich nich heute vormittag wir müssen aufen kuhstall .sturmschaden über dem trockenfutter ist dem bauern gestern eingefallen wo er den wetterbericht gehört hat.super#6 für die frühe entscheidng des bauern.man  man da kannste einzu viel bekommen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die Welt könnte so schön sein, ohne Kunden :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich wollte morgen den hecht nachstellen hatte.vor 14 tagen meinen zweiten in diesem jahr 79 cm mit einem 18 cm breiten überbiss auf dem rücken. den jäger will ich haben. meine schätzung liegt bei 100-110 cm. doch leider ist eis auf dem wasser.#q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

zumindest ohne schnell entschlossende kunden.:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na, Glückwunsch zu solchen Prachtkerlen #6

Mal sehen vlt. schaff ich es dieses Jahr mit meinem Schwager nach Rügen, auf Hecht #:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau bin dabei greifswalder bodden mit boot.hechte jagen.und nebenbei noch in die brandung.|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Na, Glückwunsch zu solchen Prachtkerlen #6



na den großen hab ich ja noch nich den kenne ich nur vom sshätzen der maulbreite. aber vor 3 wochen hatte ich zumindest schonmal einen 92iger .der war doch schon was|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich sag bescheid wann wir das starten #x #v #v #v #v #v


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|rotwerden :c Ich durfte meine Sachen dieses Jahr nur von einem Raum in den anderen Tragen |krach: , aber das Wasser haben wir noch nicht gesehen #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

super bisschen rügen tut mir bestimmt mal wieder gut.dann können wir theos kneipe besuchen  dat wird lustich mit dem alden seewolf da gibt es immer krabbel die wand nuff . und wenn du kein bock mehr hast auf saufen ,handschellen damit du nich wechlaufen kannst.|jump:|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |rotwerden :c Ich durfte meine Sachen dieses Jahr nur von einem Raum in den anderen Tragen |krach: ,



wie jetzt wurdest du vertrieben.#t mußt du anbauen stahltür rein gegen pissen ,,,,meins:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> super bisschen rügen tut mir bestimmt mal wieder gut.dann können wir theos kneipe besuchen dat wird lustich mit dem alden seewolf da gibt es immer krabbel die wand nuff . und wenn du kein bock mehr hast auf saufen ,handschellen damit du nich wechlaufen kannst.|jump:|jump:


 


andy0209 schrieb:


> wie jetzt wurdest du vertrieben.#t mußt du anbauen stahltür rein gegen pissen ,,,,meins:vik:


 

Beides äußerst gute Ideen  

Vertrieben könnte man schon sagen; zur Arbeit vertrieben!
Ich durfte ja die ersten 3 Wochen und WE, rödeln! #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

achso .ich dachte der general hat,deine räumlichkeiten.beschlagnahmt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man man die uhr die hat nach sieben geschlagen dann wolln wir mal zur arbeit traben:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|abgelehn |abgelehn |abgelehn

Ich war gerade noch rechtzeitig zurück als Sie Ihre Flagge hissen wollte #4

schon wieder 7 durch nu aber ab in die Kälte.
bis denn 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bis die tage.:vik:
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> man man die uhr die hat nach sieben geschlagen dann wolln wir mal zur arbeit traben:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


 
|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Und viel Glück mit dem Hecht. #a

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wird wohl nichts werden bei glatteis auf dem see.

bis denne


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mußt Du Bohren! #6 |supergri


----------



## micha_2 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich hab mir letztes jahr ne naturköderrute von shimano 2teilig gekauft in 4,50m länge, deshalb bin ich auf den geschmack der zeiteiligen gekommen. is nur das problem mit dem verpacken im auto durch die länge. aber bessere aktion haben sie allemal.
so ich muss jetzt zur arbeit, werd mal ne halbe stunde früher los, da mit sommerreifen doch bissel glatt is


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ micha
genau die länge macht mir probleme.ansonsten hast du natürlich recht jeweniger verbindungen destso besser die aktion.
und zieh dir winterreifen auf das wird nur unnütz teuer:m

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:

  #v #v #v #v  *Nur noch 20 tage und den Rest von Heute  *#v #v #v #v

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:456 h ,27360 min ,1641600 sec |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hy Chris wo bist du ? Iss dein wecker kaputt ? oder iss frei ?oder womöglich |krank:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin ja leider verschlafen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da iss er ja . du hast gut nu iss hecktik|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wie meinen?  hast du Frei ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

also wenn ich so aus dem fenster gucke wohl ja .regnet wie verrückt.
war freitag noch im angelladen um zu schauen ob ich rein zufällig ne pilkrolle finde .|uhoh: hab ich . konnte die balzer matrix blue 855 einfach nicht am regal hängen lassen und nochein bisschen kleinkram wieder 150 kröten los.:c


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Was da immer zusammen kommt,Wahnsinn! Und plötzlich kann man alles gebrauchen was da so im Laden hängt.|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dat sach ich dir.freitag bekomme ich dann noch meine 500m schwule pilkschnur und ma gucken was ich noch so finde.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab auf der Forelle das erste mal mit geflochtener gefischt, das ist echt genial. Was für ein Köderkontakt.die rosa-leine ist doch auch geflochten oder ?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja iss ne fireline.pilkst du etwa mit mono? sollteste aber schnell auf 0,15 oder 0,17 fireline umsteigen. gren oder pink die sieht man gut die pink hatten wir unter wasser gesehen bzw fast nicht gesehen. sieht zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus aber mir egal.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich hab den Spaß in 0,17 gelb, ja sehr geil, hatte mit Mono eigentlch immer ein gutes Gefühl aber dann....


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik::vik::vik: was aber dann |uhoh: doch nich mehr:q

ja der kontakt ist nahezu 100% und ich habe immernoch mit meiner harten rute gefischt da kannst du dir ja vorstellen was das für einen ruck beim einsteiger gibt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so iss mal wieder nach 7 dann werd ich mal bei die arbeit fliegen :vik:

bis denne

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nein Mono kommt nur noch #t .............  zur unterfütterung drauf.


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hier schüttet es wie aus Eimern, aber ich hab zum Glück ne Halle überm Kopf.

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ach ja
|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:

#v #v #v #v *Nur noch 18 tage und den Rest von Heute *#v #v #v #v

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

*Wettervorhersage für die kommende Woche auf Wetterbote.de*







[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Nordwestküste[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]: [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Zu Beginn der neuen Woche kommt die Sonne häufig zum Vorschein, Niederschlag ist nirgendwo zu erwarten. Die Temperaturen erreichen bis zum Nachmittag Höchstwerte um *27 Grad*, in der Nacht sinken sie auf Werte um *16 Grad*. Es weht ein zeitweise schwacher Wind um Südost. Am Dienstag gibt es einen Wechsel von Sonnenschein und Wolken, aber ohne Niederschlag. Die Temperaturen steigen auf Werte von *16 bis 29 Grad*. Der zum Teil schon recht mäßige Wind weht aus südöstlicher Richtung. Mitte der Woche scheint von einem blauen Himmel ungehindert die Sonne, und es gibt nur sehr vereinzelt wenige Wolken. Die Temperaturen erreichen im Tagesverlauf Werte bis *28 *Grad, nachts nur um* 17* Grad. Der zum Teil schon recht mäßige Wind weht aus südöstlicher Richtung.[/FONT]

*Die sind jawohl schwach im Kopf! Befohlener Hochsommer ?!*

*Also Traumwetter *#t *oder was* #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Vlt. hält sich dieses Wetter ja bis zum 17.02. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> *Wettervorhersage für die kommende Woche auf Wetterbote.de*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haaaaalllllloooooo was soll das denn sein;+ ich hab kein bock auf schweißausbrüche|uhoh: da haben die sich wohl ein bisschen vertan oder was geht hier ab.iss schon erster april oder wie?

gruß
andy

gib mal den genauen link hab nichts gefunden.das muß eingerahmt werden für die nachkommen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das ist doch echt Hart #q

Leider kann ich das nicht wiederfinden |uhoh: , aber is der Originaltext und ich hab mich auch nicht verguckt #c

Schade eigentlich, aber wahrscheinlich vorgezogener 1.April ! 
Gestern in der Redaktion bei Wetterbote.de #g wieder zu tief
ins Glas geschaut :#2:

Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

haben ihren peinlichen fehler wohl gefunden und schnell gelöscht:q:q:q:q:q:q:q schade das wäre doch mal was fürs fernsehn.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich finde auf dieser Seite einfach die Vorhersage für die kommende Woche nicht wieder

Gruß Chris
..die haben das garantiert gelöscht, einfach zu |peinlich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schade ich hab auch nochmal alles durchforstet.aber nix zu finden.war bestimmt ein redaktionsfehlerder leider viel zu früh korrigiert wurde


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|jump::z:z432h ,25920min,1555200sec :z:z|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola: |laola:
|laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy 
alles gut?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin moin so früh wach #r|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:

Ja, madam mußte heute mal wieder ein bischen zeitiger los!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> alles gut?



naja fühle mich heute wie gerädert hab wohl auf der falschen seite|schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

son glück ich muß ein bisschen später los ,muß heut selber fahren son ßeisch

Eintrag nr.300


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Sehr gut, geht mir genauso hab die ganze nacht "Fern-gesehen"
|director: |gaehn:.
Dabei war Gestern so schnell rum wie selten ein Montag!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |director: |gaehn:.
> Dabei war Gestern so schnell rum wie selten ein Montag!



achso hab ich garnich gemerkt.aber jetzt wo du es sagst.stimmt iss ja schonwieder dienstag:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich will endlich #a


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ruhig brauner|jump: geht ja bald los.
haste schon wegen deinen brandungsruten geschaut?


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich komm leider nicht los |motz: , zur Gummitanke wolt ich auch schon lange, aber ich krieg das nicht hin :e


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bei mir sieht es leider auch so aus ,aber freitags iss stichtag ,da gehts immer in laden egal was iss ,pflichtprogramm zum labern,käffschen,und guckst du,na vielleicht auch ein klitzekleines bisschen käufeln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und im I-net zu suchen, ohne je eine Brandungsrute in der hand gehabt zu haben, macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn 
          |rotwerden  |sagnix






|peinlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es leider auch so aus ,aber freitags iss stichtag ,da gehts immer in laden egal was iss ,pflichtprogramm zum labern,käffschen,und guckst du,na vielleicht auch ein klitzekleines bisschen käufeln :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 

Ja die Woche sollte ich es vlt auch schaffen,sonst wird das alles ja auch *SEHR* knapp falls größere Anschaffungen notwendig sind :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau das iss leider so. ßeische mein dvd brenner hat sich verabschiedet.kennst du dich aus liebäugel mit dem lg h12n hatte bis jetzt den gsa 4160b und war sehr zufrieden leider kalibriert der laiser nicht mehr und es gibt keine firmenware


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hallühü bist du wieder |schlafen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

war mal kurz weg |rotwerden konnte ja nicht ahnen das es so lange wird :b

hab leider keine Ahnung ;+ von DVD-Brennern


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das heißt .sollte sich jemand nach mir reißen ,ich bin mal schei...
|jump:|jump:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> hab leider keine Ahnung ;+ von DVD-Brennern



na iss nich so wild hat ja denn garantie wenn nichts taucht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und noch einer. sollt man mich vermißen, ich bin mal piss...|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mein letzter DVD-Player hat ca 1 Monat nach ablauf der Garantie, angefangen das der Laser immer hin und her gelaufen ist und keine disk mehr erkannt hat!
Hört sich nach dem gleichen problem an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> und noch einer. sollt man mich vermißen, ich bin mal piss...|jump:|jump:|jump:


 
  |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau meißtens hilft da ein firmenware update.aber wenn keins gibt ausgebaut und ab nach bo ey als defekt.bekommt man vlt die versandkosten für den nächsten raus.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:



so iss das. ich bin baugeschädigt|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

die uhr hat virtel acht geschlagen dann wolln wir mal zur arbeit jagen:vik:

denn bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und tschüß

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola:Mittwoch BERGFEST |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mein reden! #v #v #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola:UND LETZTER TAG IM MONAT|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Erstmal#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola: Und 16 tage und der rest v.H. |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin moin


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Richtig:vik: 408h ,24480min ,1468800sec ,:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Endlich ab morgen können wir die pilker putzen,und auf gutes wetter setzen.jetzt gehts berg ab#6#::s


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Man hab ich wieder gut geschlafen  |smash:
Aber ich bin schon so aufgeregt :z |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|schlaf: hab ich gemerkt sonnst immer nur montag so unpünklich inder minirunde|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> Endlich ab morgen können wir die pilker putzen,und auf gutes wetter setzen.jetzt gehts berg ab#6#::s


 

...und zum Fachhändler meines Vertrauens muß ich auch noch :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nu aber schnell bevor die anderen alles wech käufeln:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |schlaf: hab ich gemerkt sonnst immer nur montag so unpünklich inder minirunde|jump:


 
Der Montag zieht sich wieder durch die ganze Woche #q  |uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Der Montag zieht sich wieder durch die ganze Woche #q  |uhoh:



bei mir gehts ganz gut na sind ja auch nur sollch irre wie ich mit auf der baustelle da vergeht der tag ziehmlich zügig :q mein wecker iss natürlich immer nach mir wach


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das war ja wohl nix​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|jump:uupps wird kühl um die nase:m

ßeische doch keine 29°C nächste woche


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich wollte mal schnell die Wetter-Prognose bis 12.02. einbringen, hat aber leider nicht so funktioniert! |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wat nu wo iss der wetterbericht hin;+

ps war ebend noch da|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

leider nein! 

Trocken aber S...ß Kalt, hmm...Ich hab zum Glück meinen Thermoanzug. |bla:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wat nu wo iss der wetterbericht hin;+
> 
> ps war ebend noch da|uhoh:


 

Dat verzehrte Ding mußte in den Papierkorb , ich such nach was hübschen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kommst du alleine oder iss dein kumpel mit on board


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

achso ich dachte wurde automatic gelöscht weil das board diese prognose nicht akzeptiert:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Gute Frage, ich glaub der hat vor sich als Mitangler zu Disqualifizieren, der Sack meldet sich nicht. |kopfkrat
Ich hatte mir schon überlegt meinen Neffen einzupacken, aber der hat das WE Badminton-Turnier, werde warscheinlich allein kommen, besser wir rufen an und stornieren den Platz.
Sonst werden die immer so komisch #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee, die war doch echt unschön!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kein thema bekomme kurzfristig bestimmt noch jemanden ran .währe nett wenn du heute was raus bekommst bzw bis freitag früh .dann sach ich im angelladen bierscheid.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> *Trend für die Region Kieler Bucht*   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 03.02.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*So, 04.02.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Mo, 05.02.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Tiefst-
> Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*5°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*2°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*2°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Höchst-
> Temperatur[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*6°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*6°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*4°C*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wetter[/FONT]
> 
> ...



NANÜÜÜ;+ iss doch tatsächlich etwas wärmer geworden ,und das innerhalb von 10 min.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> NANÜÜÜ;+ iss doch tatsächlich etwas wärmer geworden ,und das innerhalb von 10 min.


 
Ich gebs auf ich bin zu blöd :q , das war nur bis 05.02

Leider verzehren die Grafiken beim speichern der Nachricht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kein thema bekomme kurzfristig bestimmt noch jemanden ran .währe nett wenn du heute was raus bekommst bzw bis freitag früh .dann sach ich im angelladen bierscheid.


 
Ich sag dir nachher bescheid. #x


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar habe ja noch ein wenig zeit,und hier laufen nur angelverrückte rum.ansonnsten neuer trööt wäre auch eine altanative.nochmal jemanden von hier kennenzulernen.
was sagste dazu


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

is bestimmt keine schlechte idee, problem ist nur das .... bestimmte Thema das aufkommt wenn wir neu Trööten.
Nicht das mir das s....ßegal wäre, aber... :v #t


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

einfach ignorieren .wir machen dann sowieso hier weiter .da mach ich mir weniger sorgen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja paßt schon :g

muß mal sehen was ich erreiche, ich meld mich nachher mal!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar treffen wir uns gegen 19 uhr.oder machste da schon|schlafen|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Manchmal mach ich da ein kleines zwischen #u , aber das zieh ich heute ein bischen vor, dann wird das schon :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar:q ich wünsch dir was
bis heut abend,muß los.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|gutenach  #d

bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin war mal ebend bissel pool spielen.:g man is das schwierig.


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hallo 
ich komm allein, der Vogel #c "zu Kalt", das ich nicht Lache |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann starten wir mal ein trööt was.mitfahrgelegenheit von saw und hh i.o oder wie


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bei mir ab A7 AS Quickborn,



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann starten wir mal ein trööt was.mitfahrgelegenheit von saw und hh i.o oder wie


 
bin ich dafür #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Meine fresse war das heute stürmig auf dem dach ,bin echt froh gewesen al es dunkel getutet hat.regen kam zum glück auch noch.|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da fliegen die Pfannen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

blos nich das wäre fatal#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

juhu wat is den nu, alles klar!? |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie ,wat ,wat iss denn nu ,hab ich was verpasst;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nein, ich hab verPNt |peinlich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|peinlich|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so iss et |rotwerden

aber nich mehr lang und ich kann #a  dann wird wieder alles gut

|laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

richtiiiig


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

micha war schon lange nich mehr hier.hat der nu soviel zu tun|kopfkrat:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sach ma biss du :b oder|smlove2der#g |jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sorry war kurz |krach: aber  ist schon wieder |pftroest:

Ich bin morgen wieder da 
bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bis in die früh gehe noch ein wenig pool spielen.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris 

der general wieder lieb ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin, hab ichs nicht gesagt da ist jemand sehr schnell gewesen, leider hat er keine Zeit! ich muß kurz mal Suchtstengel kaufen gib mir  5 min.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> moin chris
> 
> der general wieder lieb ?


 

General Bergfrühling war ziemlich schnell wieder unten   , die muß ja die Bälle flachhalten( Ich sag nur "Auto teilen")


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

AAALDER so früh schon rochen dat iss aber sehr ungesund|muahah: 

jau scheint nich so unbedingt großes interesse zu bestehen,aber wie gesagt ,hier sind auch genug angler die sich freuen würden. iss ja von uns erstmal nur gut gemeint das board in die erste entscheidung zu schicken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> die muß ja die Bälle flachhalten( Ich sag nur "Auto teilen")



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|jump:|jump:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Endlich zurück, meine Fresse Belgisches 2Euro Stück & Ziggarettenautomat haben sich leider nicht vertragen, also durfte ich zur Tankstelle, echt toll ich bin ein bischen genervt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na da hätte ich doch sofort den nächsten flieger nach belgien genommen und wäre erstmal shopen gegangen:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da waren doch am Anfangs dieses Trööts ein paar leuts die mitwollten Dorsch888, Dirk&Liz u.s.w.   denen ists woll auch zu Kalt


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na da hätte ich doch sofort den nächsten flieger nach belgien genommen und wäre erstmal shopen gegangen:vik:


 

Bei der Kälte, ich war so sauer ich hätte fast ne Pommes-bude
umgerannt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee dirk hat wohl gebucht aber dorsch888 wird den trööt bestimmt noch sehen.ansonsten schich ich ihm heute abend mal ne pn


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte, ich war so sauer ich hätte fast ne Pommes-bude
> umgerannt



ruhig brauner das war nich die kälte das war eindeutig sucht |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich war Gestern bei McDo, beim aussteigen kippt eine Cola über den Beifahrersitz, zum glück ist die nicht aufgegangen aber trotzdem, ich hab bestimmt 10min lang geschöpft bis der Sitz wieder zu sehen war. Das paßt zusammen mit dem Belgischen Euro. es wird Zeit für Angeln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola:384h,23040min,1382400sec|laola: dann iss#a


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich könnt jetzt schon los, draußen ists schön "warm" :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich denk iss kalt also doch sucht|muahah: wir habe 3,5°C sollen über 10 werden .ich hoffe mal


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man du ich versuch seit tagen bei dem Angelshop in Laboe anzurufen, da geht keiner ran, mal sehen ob da noch was geht sonst bring ich Binnenland-Wattis mit :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hat der keine hompage?wie heißt der laden?


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Förde-Angel-shop,so oder so ähnlich


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sieht nicht so  gut aus


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mal im boad fragen ob einer was weiß,villeicht hat er ja urlaub und iss#a


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

der Glückliche, ich würds ihm wünschen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

iss dat nich dieser kleine laden auf der ecke oder bin ich jetzt wo anders;+


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

den mein ich doch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann iss ja gut wusste nich mehr genau ob der in laboe war oder sonstwo ,war schon in einigen häfen da kommt man dann durcheinander.frag doch mal in unserem anderen trööt ob einer was weiß der iss frisch da gucken noch einige rein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja hast recht, irgeneiner hatte geschrieben er wäre eine Woche vor uns da den PN ich mal ! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

genau ansonsten ,du holst ja sowieso ringler


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jo , gut ich will den mal

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar mach mich auch vom acker
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Kann für euch Samstag mal gucken... :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Fynn sh
danke dir schonmal#6
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na, das ging doch fix wa? :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## micha_2 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

tach auch. bin doch jeden tag da, ihr könnt mich nur nich sehen, so.
@andy du warst schon vor freitag im laden? freitag is kaffeesaufen.
@dorschchris am 17. aber nich wieder so doll schmincken, klar. *gr*
das wetter wird gut, soll etas kühler werden um die null grad, dann erden wir bestimmt nen hochdruck bekommen u ruhiges wetter haben. matin war heut in gardelegen, bis 14uhr 21forellen. wenn sonnabend so'n geiles wetter is wie heut fang ich mir auch nen paar forellen. hab heut ne neue matchrute bekommen bei ebay ersteigert, von mosella 4,20m u bis 25g.mit zapfenverbindung.u das für 36,00euro mit versand. ich musssss sie unbedingt testen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin micha ich seh dich 
wie ich war vor freitag im laden 
morgen iss kaffeesause morgen bin ich da muß doch meine schwule pilkschnur abholen.
wann biste denn da?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

willste nach ga zum testen ? ich hatte auch drüber nachgedacht.bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig.mal sehen vielleicht auch rohrberg.oder oder oder


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @dorschchris am 17. aber nich wieder so doll schmincken, klar. *gr*


 

Dange, aber micha das war nicht geschminckt  .....

das is immer |muahah:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin andy,
na dann sind wir ja komplett zum "Langeland Entern '07" :q

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nanüüü ich bin zu spät |rolleyes

moin moin chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin
ich durfte ein bischen früher raus #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na iss ja nich so wild ,das gleichst du dann montag wieder aus|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na iss ja nich so wild ,das gleichst du dann montag wieder aus|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
|muahah:  |good: |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sach ma isss mein °C apparat kaputt |kopfkrat oder sind das tatsächlich 6,8 °C ,wird wohl frühling ich fuhl mich auch schon ganz:l

|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ne, is echt hübsch warm draußen! #6
Wäre nett wenn das so bleiben würde,dann können wir im 
T-Shirt los #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Heute geh ich GuFi`s fangen! |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> dann können wir im
> T-Shirt los #d



na datt geht doch wohl schon ab 1°C  ich sach nur WARM PILKEN :vik:360h ,21600min ,1296000sec ,:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Heute geh ich GuFi`s fangen! |laola:



jau ich bin in c.a. 150km entfernung mit dabei:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik:360h ,21600min ,1296000sec ,:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


 
Das ist ja nicht mehr lange #t ;+  

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c

Noch 15 tage​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nich :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c iss doch viel weniger nurnoch 2 wochen|supergri hört sich doch viel weniger an.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich bin in c.a. 150km entfernung mit dabei:vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
Dann wird`s heute ja ein großer Tag für die 
Angelgeräte-Industrie #g #t    

Ich sehe verdoppelte Jahresumsätze u.ä.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau und ich bekomme heute noch 20 europas von angelladen geschenkt :vik: meine treuekarte issssss vollllll|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> nich :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c iss doch viel weniger nurnoch 2 wochen|supergri hört sich doch viel weniger an.:vik:


 
Nagut, nur noch mal kurz :c  ....dann  , aber auch
2 wochen, können sich ganz schön hinziehen #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau und ich bekomme heute noch 20 europas von angelladen geschenkt :vik: meine treuekarte issssss vollllll|laola:|laola:|laola:


 

|schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g

Freut mich #6​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

#q irgendwie muß ich nu klein bei geben. DU HAST VERDAMMT RECHT:c noch 3 mal in angelladen kaffeesause|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g |schild-g
> 
> Freut mich #6​



hat mich mal so übern daumen gepeilt auch fast 800 europas gekostet.jeden freitag zwischen 50 und 100 europas|kopfkrat na aber besser als nichts :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Pessimismus zahlt sich halt aus! |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich als alder optimist muß sagen|sagnix         |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hat mich mal so übern daumen gepeilt auch fast 800 europas gekostet.jeden freitag zwischen 50 und 100 europas|kopfkrat na aber besser als nichts :vik:


 

man muß mitnehmen was man kriegt #c 

ehrlich gesagt verschlägts mir grad die Sprache das sind nur 1,6% 

Ich hab neulich 10% bekommen wg. Werbeaktion das kam mir schon ein bischen wenig vor,gut ich hab auch nur für €35 eingekauft=€3.50 , aber €20 auf €800.
Kommt aber auch auf die Kalkulation der VK-preise deines Angeldealers an,muß ich fairerweise sagen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee das läuft anders .ich bekomme schon gute preise bisschen rabatt bekomme ich immer ,der dealer merkt ja auch wer oft genug kommt. bei uns im laden bekommst du für jeden einkauf ab 20 europas einen treuepunkt egal ob du für 20 oder 100 europas einkaufst.bei 10 punkten bekommst du dann 20 euro einkauf geschenkt.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

deswegen hab ich so lange gebraucht zu antworten, eben der ist ja auch daran Interessiert das Du wiederkommst bei der Konkurenz aus dem I-Net, u.s.w.  |bla: |bla: |bla:

Man schon wieder fast ein Tag geschafft! :q

Ich werd dann mal
Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau ich auch,19 uhr hier?

bis denne

gruß
der andy:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Vlt. auch ein bischen später, falls ich in einen Kaufrausch gerate

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

...oder garnicht, weil mir gerade einfällt das wir heute Abend zum Essen eingeladen sind. :e

Ich schau später vlt. noch mal rein um meine "Fänge" zu posten :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so schwule pilkschnur iss auf der rolle.dann iss mir noch eine berkley ssgs 330 titanium wg 60-80gr über den weg gelaufen,konnte ich leider nicht wiederstehen super geiles teil iss zwar ne spinnrute aber ne hammergeile aktion mit mächtig power muß ich unbedingt zum gufi fischen auf dorsch testen|supergri

das war meine erfolgreiche kaffesause im angelshop war zwar ein bisschen teuer aber naja.was man hat das hat man|jump:

und du chris erfolg beim shopen gehabt?:g

gruß
andy


----------



## micha_2 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

tach, war heut erst kurz nach 16uhr da, hab mir noch ne speciland match mitgenommen und andy morgen springen die forellen vor staunen allein in den kescher.konnt mader noch beim rutenfutteral runterhandeln. is bei gerlinger zwar für 49euronen im angebot aber mit versand bin ich wieder beim dem preis. gestern ar martin in GA hatte 21stück u ein anderer  wohl 40. nico hatte heut 45stück. zwei andere zusamm 2 und maßi mit sohn 3stück. da trennt sich aber die spreu vom weizen. nu muss nico nur noch pilken lernen, dass er mal mader und matin öfter mal in sack haut. mader, heino u martin waren montag in HH auf der KLaus-Peter. hab viel negatives im board gelesen, u genau das haben sie auch erzählt. haste bestimmt auch gehört. heino 5, die anderen gar nichts. auf'n ganzen boot an die 12stück. morgen is einer in wismar u sonntag marder mit insgesamt 5mann in wismar, läuft bestimmt dort besser. frag mal dietmar oder marder, dietmar  hat anfang maerz 3plätze auf der wismar in wismar zu vergeben.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin micha 
ja hab alle neuigkeiten erfahren war erst kurz vor 6 da ,mußte solange arbeiten wat iss mit sonntag GA??? ich düse wohl hin.
anfang märz nach wismar ich passe ,werd wohl nochmal in die brandung und dann iss ja auch bald urlaub vielleicht ende märz nochmal in richtung küste zum pilken weis aber noch nich,kannst ja mal bescheid sagen falls du dich in bewegung setzt.chris iss dann bestimmt dabei.

wann machen die in ga eigendlich auf????
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> chris iss dann bestimmt dabei.
> 
> gruß
> andy


 

Bitte PN zwecks Terminabsprache :g 

Gruß Chris 

P.S. ich fahr doch erst jetzt zur Gummitanke, ich konnte wählen Gestern mit Frauchen oder heute solo |kopfkrat  
was für ne Frage :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris .
man das iss aber eine un chris(t)liche zeit für wochenende.|supergri

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Bitte PN zwecks Terminabsprache :g
> 
> Gruß Chris
> 
> ...



dachte ich mir doch


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah: |muahah: #: #: |stolz:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja die entscheidung wäre mir dan wohl auch sehr leicht gefallen|laola:|jump:|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hatte ich mir doch schon fast gedacht #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nu brauch ich noch ne 150 gr dann hab ich alles 80 ,125,150,200gr
sollte reichen für 2-3 dorsche bei jeder wetter und driftlage:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Danke Danke

So nu aber, ich meld mich nachher mal 

schätze so zw. 11-12 oder ein bischen später, mal sehen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da binn ich mit lotte einkaufen und danach termin zum mittag bei mama.aber egal wir sind ja noch jung und sind öfter hier|jump: dann mal viel glück bei den entscheidungen
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich wünsch viel Spaß 

Bis später
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So ich mische mich jetzt einfach mal bei euch ein :q 

Also es war schei ße heute...kaum Fisch und auch sonst war ich unzufrieden mit der Crew der Blauort.

@Chris
Öffnungszeiten vom Shop Sa und So 6.30-7.30. Dann solltest du wohl auch anrufen :q :m  Tele ist 043437819


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das iss ja nich so toll .warst du das erste mal mit der blauort?
oder war nur dieses mal besch.....
na dann hoffe ich mal das am 17 mehr geht von der crew auf jeden fall beim fisch kann man sich ja nie sicher sein.
gruß
andy
wie jetzt hat der shop nur sa & so offen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ey chris hat die gummitanke dich gleich als inventar behalten|jump:


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jo war das erste mal Blauort...

"unzufrieden mit der Crew" ist auch irgendwie komisch formuliert. Sagen wir es mal so, Ecki schien mir heute überhaupt nicht motiviert. Ganz wenig gesucht, ewig lange Driften ohne Fisch usw...
Und über den Humor vom Bootsmann lässt sich sicherlich streiten |uhoh: 
Aber beim Gaffen waren sie extrem schnell #6 

Am Shop stand nur Sa & So


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Aber beim Gaffen waren sie extrem schnell #6
> 
> Am Shop stand nur Sa & So



naja bei fast keinem fisch sollte das gaffen wohl auch ziehmich zügich gehen:vik:

na dann hat er wohl schon genug geld in seinem leben verdient:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jo...aber gibt ja auch Kutter auf denen man selber gaffen muss  

Der lütte Laden ist garantiert ne richtige Goldgrube, wer geht da morgens vorm Kuttern nicht nochmal eben rein um noch unbedingt die Topfarbe von gestern zu kaufen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

was sind topfarben von gestern|kopfkrat son alten müll will doch keiner:q:q:q:q:q:q:q nee mal in ernst was gestern lief muß heute lange nich laufen.also ich habe so meine grundfarben und marken immer bei ,und ich setze auch keine kompromisse da ich von meinen sachen überzeugt bin ,daher fange ich auch immer meinen fisch manchmal mehr manchmal weniger.#6 klar wird der laden die paar stunden wo er auf hat super umsatz machen der ist zu 100% aufs meeresangeln spezialisiert was du im inland nicht bekommst ,bekommst du auf alle fälle dort,zb blitz.
nun mal zum gaffen also wenn genügend gaff's an bord sind find ich das alleine gaffen garnicht so schlimm am teich steht dir ja auch keiner mit dem kescher zur hand. den fisch hochpumpen kann jeder aber dann auch noch gaffen |uhoh: zwei dinge auf einmal:q:q:q wo man doch nur frauen nachsagt sie können mehrere sachen auf einmal|kopfkrat |gr:   
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mahlzeit,
bin zurück.....wurde gestern in der Gummitanke erstmal ins richtige Knoten von Verbindungen eingeführt! ich hab dann ca  
2 Stunden mit denen geschnackt und geknüpft.
Man lehrnt halt nicht aus! 

Der Verkäufer ist auch voll überzeugt von der Blauort, aber ich muß mich was den Bootsmann angeht Fynn`s Meinung anschließen! Komischer Geselle!
Die unendlichen driften über offensichtlich leerem Gebiet kenn ich auch von da. Wo nichts is, brauch man auch nich suchen.

Naja hab mir eine schicke Tackle-Tasche von Spro gekauft und ordentlich GuFi und Bleiköpfe getankt.
Ein paar Pilker haben sich auch noch in meinen Warenkorb verirrt.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris 
 na dann hatteste du ja ein prima shopingtag

ich war heute ein wenig forellen jagen 12 stück und ein haufen einsteiger versaut,aber egal ich bin ja noch jung und fang nochmehr:vik:


----------



## Hechtpeter (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wenn Kutter , dann ab Mai...........

Kein Laichdorsch oder nichts............

Die Entscheidung ist einfach|jump: |jump: 


Gruß Peter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ peter 
kannst du dich ein wenig deutlicher ausdrücken.
oder lass es ganz sein !!!!!!!

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin fynn 
#hwie war dein tag


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> wenn Kutter , dann ab Mai...........
> 
> Kein Laichdorsch oder nichts............
> 
> ...


 
  |sagnix |closed:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

immer diese querschläger , will garkeiner wissen wann er wohin worauf fährt ,müssen immer zwischenlabern ohne sich den trööt vorher durchzulesen.aber naja

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin 
hab meinen Einkauf gerade verstaut :vik:
eindeutig zu viele Pilker #v

Hoffentlich keine Farben die Gestern 
"Top gefangen haben"  |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> immer diese querschläger , will garkeiner wissen wann er wohin worauf fährt ,müssen immer zwischenlabern ohne sich den trööt vorher durchzulesen.aber naja
> 
> gruß
> andy


 
Mein reden! #6 
Hier sind auch so viele Leute unterwegs die Heute so posten, morgen wieder ganz anders und am 3ten Tag haben die plötzlich garkeine Meinung mehr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

meine pilker sind noch von vorvorgestern:vik: und die fangen auch :vik:.dann brauchst du garkeine jig's mehr oder wie sehe ich das,wenn du den ganzen laden leergekauft hast|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Mein reden! #6
> Hier sind auch so viele Leute unterwegs die Heute so posten, morgen wieder ganz anders und am 3ten Tag haben die plötzlich garkeine Meinung mehr




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich bin für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet  #t wenns nach meiner Frau geht :q 

Hab jetzt hübsche Grundausstattung zusammen, du weißt ja wie das ist :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja darüber möchte ich garnicht nachdenken .was mir über die jahre der ganze spaß gekostet hat#d aber wie gesagt spaß:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich denk da genau wie Du eine gewisse Grundausstattung muß sein, aber wenn ich sehe mit was für GroßTackle-Kästen einige aufm Kutter anrücken  |rolleyes naja......|sagnix


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich geh dauerhaft für mittlere Be(i)träge zum Fachhändler, da merkt man das wenig bis garnicht |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

naja ich versuch mich auch immer zurückzuhalten mit dem kauf ,aber leider klappt das nie ,dieser ganze kleinkram der geht ganzschön zur sache ,daher hab ich immer c.a.150 europas in der tasche versuche aber brav zu sein und unter 100 zu bleiben:q manchmal klappt es ja|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin

mein Tag, mmh joa in Ordnung  

Heute morgen musste ich mit meinen beiden kleinen Brüdern (sind Zwillinge 6 Jahre) in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn an Forellenpuff. 
Nach 2std haben wir dann abgebrochen, Fisch war zwar da, hat aber beim besten Willen nicht gebissen #c 
Immer nur kurze Zupfer und wieder weg. 
Naja wat will man machen  

Zu den Einkäufen...ich habe mir Donnerstag auch nochmal eben eine von den letzten Cormoran Titanium Light Pilk's gegönnt :k 
Nette Rute


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

würde ich €150 mitnehmen wären auch €150 weg, bzw. gegen Kram getauscht  lieber klein klein sonst muß es schnell nochmal hier und da eine kleine Rolle sein |supergri o.ä.


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

about fynn_sh
da! hab ichs nicht gesagt |supergri Kaufsucht nenn ich das |supergri das muß die kleine Schwester von Angelsucht sein :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ fynn bei mir haben die heute auch sehr spitz gebissen ,einfach mal ganz anders geschleppt und dann hats geklappt.cormoran baut mitlerweile richtig geniale ruten ich hab gestaunt als ich die inliner in der hand hatte die iss absolut konkurenzfähig.
@ chris nur keine angst das iss reine angelsucht gefärlich wird es wenn du stofftiere,kerzen, geschirr, unterwäsche auch damen|supergri in rauen mengen noch dazu kaufst.|jump:


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Naja ich war auch ziemlich lustlos heute morgen.
Wäre ich ein wenig motivierter gewesen, hätte es bestimmt noch geklappt.

Zum Kaufrausch sag ich jetzt mal nix |rolleyes  und nächstes WE ist hier schon wieder Anglerbörse :vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @ chris nur keine angst das iss reine angelsucht gefärlich wird es wenn du stofftiere,kerzen, geschirr, unterwäsche auch damen|supergri in rauen mengen noch dazu kaufst.|jump:



|muahah: #6 

Alles klar! ​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

angelbörse man habt ihr das gut.
frag mich mal wie ich mich heute früh gefühlt habe als ich um 6 aufgestanden bin. war nehmlich gestern abend mit frauchen bei bekannten und hab mit nen kumpel ne flasche vom leckeren beam geschlürft|rolleyes.fünf nach sechs lag ich wieder im bett und bin dann erst mittag los wo meine frau zur arbeit iss.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jimmy Beam, man Du hast doch alles was Du brauchst :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

in den letzten Jahren iss die Angelbörse irgendwie voll schlecht geworden.
Aber für ein paar Schnäppchen, für den im Mai anstehenden Norwegenurlaub, wirds wohl reichen :m 

Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch ein paar andere schöne Sachen 

Jim Beam..oh ja, der gibt Kopfschmerzen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hatte alles was ich brauchte|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich durfte Gestern von 15 bis 20:30 Madam,ihre Schwester und ihre Mutter durch HH kutschieren. #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wann willste denn los im mai ich hau am 19 mai ab nach dänemark.mein novemberurlaub wurde mir gestrichen (von madam) weil ich zwischendurch noch mein bootsschein machen will und ein vw bus steht nach meinem urlaub auch noch an:c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich durfte Gestern von 15 bis 20:30 Madam,ihre Schwester und ihre Mutter durch HH kutschieren. #q



haupsache der taxometer war an|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:q |gutenach :q

bis morgen in alter Frische
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

am 26 Mai gehts nach Flekkefjord :m 
Mal sehen was da geht. 

Oh ja Auto, Autoführerschein und Bootsführerschein steht bei mir auch noch an  
Der Bootsschein muss aber noch warten, Auto ist wichtiger


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar 6 uhr und nich wieder ver|schlaf: du weist doch es iss montag.  jau ich muß auch langsam abendbrot vorbereiten gibt klopse|rolleyes
bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau ohne kraftfahrzeugwagen iss man ganzschön aufgeschmissen.
am 26 komme ich wieder können ja |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:auf der autobahn machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich bin übrigens ab anfang juni in norge zum arbeiten ca ein halbes jahr am austerfjord


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

In Norge arbeiten...das ist auch mal nicht schlecht |rolleyes 

Ihr beiden pennt und esst man schön, ich darf noch ein Elvis Presley Referat fertig machen #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ich darf noch ein Elvis Presley Referat fertig machen #q



um gotteswillen schreib einfach über metallica oder so ,iss viel geiler
|laola:|jump:|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hey dirk alles fit von dir hört man ja auch wenig#h
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> um gotteswillen schreib einfach über metallica oder so ,iss viel geiler
> |laola:|jump:|laola:



und bestimmt auch enfacher :c 
Aber wenn sich die Lehrerin was in den Kopf gesetzt hat...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moinsen @ all,

komm auch gleich en bissl schreiben.
Nur grad ma das junge Volk in die Koje bringen... 

Bis gleich!

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar dirk ich mach zwischendurch mal ein paar klopse und knollen schälen.
@fynn wie alt iss denn die mutti das die das so toll findet


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Keine Ahnung, über 50 auf jeden Fall  

Leider ist die Übersetzung für "Eichelkrebs" nirgendwo zu finden. 
Der ganze Kram muss nämlich auch auf Englisch sein


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Acorn cancer bitteschön google mal nach englisch onlineübersetzer


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ Andy!
So, da bin ich wieder.
Haben eben auch legger geschmaust!!! Frisch geräucherte Saiblinge... Mann Mann, der Räucherofen war mal wieder in Rekordzeit leer. Da finden sich immer Abnehmer!  
War gestern auch mal wieder los. 7 Saibies und nur eine Forelle.
Allerdings auch nur in 1 1/2 Std... Einen Saibie zurück, hatte bestimmt 3 Pfund!!! #6 War nur im Maulwinkel gehakt!!! Hat aber echt Laune gemacht.

Ich hab ja mitbekommen, daß ihr euch ganz gut aufgerüstet habt... :g 
Brauch auch noch jede Menge (braucht man das net immer|supergri #c |supergri ). Hab aber leider net so gut für Meereskruscht ausgerüstete Gerätedealer vor der Haustür. Werd deshalb nächste Woche bei Gummitanke mal wieder online Geld ausgeben! Hi,hi!!! Jetzt schon freu!!!

Willst du dir auch nen Bus holen? Goil!!! Könne mer ordentliche Touren machen!!!

Ich bin schon ganz f*ckering! Will auf's Meer!!!
Wenn das ja net so weit von uns weg wär! F*ck!!! Abba mer kann net alles haben.

Was echt ganz schön nervt, ist die ewige Laichdorschdisku...
Mann, wenn einige sich vorherige Postings durchlesen würden, dann wüßten sie, wie man zu dem Thema steht!!! :v 


Greez


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ Fynn,

guck mal unter www.leo.org!
Echt ne gute Möglichkeit als Übersetzungshilfe...
Nehm ich auf der Arbeit auch, wenn ich ne Bedienungsanleitung übersetze!
Vor allem kostenlos!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau ein bisschen brauch man schon obwohl der ganze kram den man so hat sowieso fast nie genutzt wird, aber haben muß man es erstmal.zum bus kann ich nur sagen standheizung rein ab an die küste und auf keinen fall nach kutterausflug zurückfahren. schön im bus heiern.maximal bis zur nächsten autobahntanke da kann man sogar duschen was fürn service. und schön viel platz wenn ich in urlaub fahre mein passat iss immer bis unters dach voll das nervt. wieviel km hast du denn bis nach laboe? bei mir sind es ungefär 250

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich hab grad mal in meine Köderbox geschielt. An Pilkern ist der Bestand eigentlich stabil, obwohl, alle in den Farben von letztem Mal! Verdammt!!! #q |rolleyes 
Aber eigentlich wollt ich's ja am 17. ten mal ausschließlich auf Gummitiere probieren. Das hat mir letztes Mal echt gut gefallen.
Liebäugel deshalb noch mit der Penn Senso Pilk in 3,30! Schöne weiche Rute... Mal gucken! 
Mit der Kaufsucht ist das bei mir glaub ich genauso ausgeprägt, wie bei meiner Frau mit Klamotts und Shoes!!! 
Aber wie schon gesagt, is nur für'n Spass. Andere Leutz geben ne Menge Geld sinnloser aus...

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Danke euch beiden :m

250km bis nach Laboe...puuuh


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



			
				Dirk&Liz;1447140) Andere Leutz geben ne Menge Geld sinnloser aus...
 
Greez[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> wie recht du hast#6 ja will auch wieder mit gufi angreifen wird langsam zum trend|kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden :m
> 
> 250km bis nach Laboe...puuuh



bitte bitte:m

250 geht doch noch andere haben mehr hin geht immer fix blos das zurück iss ein bissel anstrengend.


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Von mir aus ist es ungefähr 50km, daher überleg ich schon immer ob ich nicht nach Eckernförde ausweichen soll |rolleyes  Dat sind nur 20km :m 

Aber 250km für einen Tag angeln, das ist echt 'ne Menge...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bie mir sind's bis Laboe etwa 540 Km...
Da macht so'n Bus schon Sinn! Wir haben vorher auch nen Passat gefahren. Da haben wir uns imma en Jetbag oben drauf geschnallt. Angelgeraffel rein und hinten ne Matratze!  
Ging zwar auch, abba gegen den Luxus jetzt will ich nimmer mehr tauschen! Gestern Abend auf ner Party gewesen und hemmungslos getrunken und geraucht! Dann um vier einfach ans Bussi gewankt, reingelegt und bis heut morgen um elf geschnarcht!!! Schallisolierte Scheiben!!! Besser geht eigentlich net. #6 :g #6 
Wir werden ganz Europa mit der Kiste bereisen!!! Dänemark, Norwegen... Gier!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Bie mir sind's bis Laboe etwa 540 Km...
> Da macht so'n Bus schon Sinn! Wir haben vorher auch nen Passat gefahren. Da haben wir uns imma en Jetbag oben drauf geschnallt. Angelgeraffel rein und hinten ne Matratze!
> Ging zwar auch, abba gegen den Luxus jetzt will ich nimmer mehr tauschen! Gestern Abend auf ner Party gewesen und hemmungslos getrunken und geraucht! Dann um vier einfach ans Bussi gewankt, reingelegt und bis heut morgen um elf geschnarcht!!! Schallisolierte Scheiben!!! Besser geht eigentlich net. #6 :g #6
> Wir werden ganz Europa mit der Kiste bereisen!!! Dänemark, Norwegen... Gier!!!



geraucht|kopfkrat:vik: ganz europa will ich auch bereise nächstes jahr iss schweden im plan denk mal 3-4 wochen immer an der küste lang.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Gehört zwar eigentlich net in den Trööt hier, abba ich hab nette Pics vom gestrigen Fang und von der heutigen Veredelung gemacht...
Stell se gleich mal rein!
Nur kurz komprimieren...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

imma her damit


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Rauch tut ab und an mal ganz gut!!! So an Wochenenden, mit lustigen Menschen... #c    
Soll abba net heißen, dass ich Rastafari bin!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Rauch tut ab und an mal ganz gut!!! So an Wochenenden, mit lustigen Menschen... #c
> Soll abba net heißen, dass ich Rastafari bin!!!



seh ich auch so bei party iss das vollkommen legal:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So, der Fang von gestern!!!
Das Tümpelchen ist zwar klein, abba mein! Im Sommer die Oase!!!
Gut um sich einfach mal kurz auszuklinken aus dem schnellen Leben... :g :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so bei party iss das vollkommen legal:vik:


|good: |good: |good: 

Meine Meinung!!!
Is wie mit allen Genußmitteln, zuviel is halt net gut...
Aber in Maßen! In Ordnung.


----------



## Fynn_sh (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Dein eigener See?
Sieht nett aus, und geile Fische...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schicke fische ich vergesse leider immer meine cam zum angeln mitzunehmen ich werd demnächst von meinem auch mal ein paar bilder reinsetzen bin leider abens immer erst im dunklen zu hause wird zeit das sommer kommt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt fynn hast du keinen?:c ja ja ich weis|splat2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jau, ist mein Teich! Allerdings gepachtet, abba auf Langzeit, mit Möglichkeit zum späteren Kauf! Noch Traum!!! 
Besteht aus drei Teichen, die Anlage. Hab's mit nem Bekannten zusammen gepachtet. Ihm sind die beiden kleineren Teiche oberhalb und mir der bissl größere! 
Hier das was vom heutigen Räucherabend noch übrig geblieben ist...
Wenn ihr Bock habt, können wir mal ne Sommer Boardie Grillparty da machen...
Zelten, Grillen, Gerstensaft trinken usw.
Natürlich auch en bissl fischen dabei!!! |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

goile idee , können wir dann auch mal bei mir machen :vik:

wir machen immer anfang september pardy jedes zweite jahr grunzie am spieß und saufen bis zum :v von freitag bis sonntag


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sach ma wie bekommst du die sooo schön goldig hin meine sind immer etwas blasser


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na da bin ich abba immer dabei!!! Ferkelchen vom Spieß ist meine Leibspeise!!! Sabber!!!
Und trinkfest ist der Vadder sowieso...

So, muss mich jetzt bissl um's Mauserl kümmern, sonst :r .
Werd abba die nächsten Tage immer mal abends bissi schreiben.
Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hui, eins noch schnell!

Läßt du die vorm Räuchern an der Luft trocknen?
Ich laß meine im Wind hängen, bis die Haut sich ledrig anfühlt...
Dauert meist so 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden.

Danach erst garen und dann 1 1/2 Std Buchenrauch!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

gut ich sach bescheid wenn die planung abgeschlossen iss.
ich muß mich jetzt auch dünne machen frauchen kommt kurz nach 10 von der arbeit dann muß der tich gedeckt sein sonnst hab ich abwaschdienst:q

aso denn in diesem sinne immer rinn inne rinne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hui, eins noch schnell!
> 
> Läßt du die vorm Räuchern an der Luft trocknen?
> Ich laß meine im Wind hängen, bis die Haut sich ledrig anfühlt...
> ...



jau mach ich auch in etwa so allerdings gare ich mit akazie


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da schläft noch einer rum.|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+

sone ßeische es iss ja erst 5,20 uhr hab mein wecker falsch gestellt ,ich werd ja wohl irre:c:c:c:c

jetz kriege ich ja wohl das :v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

haaalllloooo hast du heute frei|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Verd**mt voll verpennt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da isser ja ,mach dir mal keinen kopp ich bin ja für dich ne stunde eher aufgestanden#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|pftroest: |muahah:

Du weißt doch genau wie das Mo immer ist,eher ne Stunde später |rotwerden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:c:c:c:c:c:cja lieber so als zu früh


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ihr habt hier ja Gestern noch ganz schön gemacht.
Ich konnt die Halbe Nacht nich schlafen weil ich bestimmt irgendwas vergessen habe zu kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht was!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier ja Gestern noch ganz schön gemacht.
> Ich konnt die Halbe Nacht nich schlafen weil ich bestimmt irgendwas vergessen habe zu kaufen, weiß aber noch nicht was!




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hmm... hatte Dirk da was über Charisma Senso Pilk geschrieben ?! Die hab ich auch  3m 30-120gr, echt genial das Teil. #6

Naja ich brauch glaub ich noch ne neue Rolle hatte da an Cormoran Big Boss 10Pi gedacht, schöne optik hab ich aber leider noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kenn ich auch nicht achte auf die achse ob sie dick genug iss.


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich hab bis jetzt Abu 176 Salzwasserfest, da hat die Achse inzwischen so viel Spiel ich weiß nich ob die das noch lange mitmacht?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schnell wech damit und neu .könntest den fisch deines lebens verhauen.:q

so muß jetzt los bis denne

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nagut denn aber schnell....zum Gerätedealer!

Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und rolle in sack und tüten?:q

man war das heute schei. kalt auf dem dach nass und windig hau mich jetzt erstmal ne stunde in die warmen fluten.wieder ein bisschen auftauen:vik:

@ fynn was macht elvis|jump: biste noch fertig geworden.

gruß
andy

ps hab grade erstmal mein wecker neu gestellt|motz:


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Joa um 1 war ich fertig  
Und dann bin ich heute noch nichtmal dran gekommen :v 
Naja überarbeite den ganzen Kram jetzt nochmal, gibt bestimmt ne bessere Note #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann man viel erfolg.ich wäre auch gerne nochmal schüler dann bräuchte ich mir den buckel nich jeden morgen krumm machen:vik:

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann man viel erfolg.ich wäre auch gerne nochmal schüler dann bräuchte ich mir den buckel nich jeden morgen krumm machen:vik:
> 
> gruß
> andy



hättest aber auch keine Kohle  
Ist immer *******, als Schüler hat man Zeit, aber kein Geld und später Geld, aber keine Zeit...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da hast du wohl recht ,das iss allerdings das einzigste was mich ein wenig nerven würde|uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jo  
wobei meine beste Schulzeit auch zu ende ist, 10-13 geht doch schon ganz shcön zur Sache.

Naja ich bin erstmal wieder weg, Mecces und so :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar man hört sich


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moinsen Andy,

hab heut Abend bei Schirmer bestellt...
Senso Pilk in 3.00
WFT ALUBRAID 40
Fireline Crystal 0.17
+ Diverses Kleinzeug

Freu!!! :q 
Bin mal gespannt!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|schild-g sauber dann kann der 17 ja kommen:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Yo!!! :vik: 11 Tage und der Rest von heut!!! (bei mir zählt der Anreisefreitag auch schon) :vik: 
Ich kann das Meer fast schon riechen!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich hab mir auch mal "Stefan Krings - Sea Shad" bestellt...
Meinste der Kram taugt was???
Soll angeblich weniger Aussteiger geben, wegen beweglichem Haken!
Wir werden sehen sprach der Blinde... |uhoh: :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

keine ahnung hatte ich noch nicht in augenschein genommen#d
aber mach ich am 17ten ich nehme profiblinker oder kopyto


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Kopyto gibts leider bei Schirmer net :v 
Hab zwar noch zwei, aber nur in 7 cm!
Deshalb en paar Sandras Classic und en paar Tail Ripper bestellt...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Yo!!! :vik: 11 Tage und der Rest von heut!!! (bei mir zählt der Anreisefreitag auch schon) :vik:
> Ich kann das Meer fast schon riechen!!!




schei ße 11 tage noch das iss ja fast noch ein jahr:q

288h ,17280min ,1036800sec :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kopytos gibt es bestimmt in laboe im shop,hier iss die auswahl leider auch nich so doll, dafür gibt es hier profiblinker schwarz mit rotem schwanz:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mit was für Ruten fischt ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr Naturköder nehmt?
Würd das ja auch mal antesten...
Hab da noch so ne brettharte mit 200 Gramm Wurfgewicht und 3.60 Länge! Müßt doch eigentlich perfekt sein.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kannste nehmen mach ich dieses mal auch black star 200gr sonst balzer matrix uptide

so nu kommt endlich meie lieblingssendung wieder der große bruder kann man so schön lachen über diese heinis die sich zum affen machen


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich nehm se mal mit, kann ja net schaden Nachmittags mal entspannt auf Grund zu fischen!!! :q 
Hab ich mir vor zwei Jahren in Heiligenhafen gegönnt, seit dem aber noch nicht benutzt! Wird Zeit, mal damit nen Dorschie zu ziehen...|rolleyes 

Mal was gaaanz anderes:

Was würdest du als Dachdecker auf en Dach machen?

Naturschiefer oder glasierte Ziegel???

Wollen nämlich dies Jahr die ewig häslichen Ethernitplatten runternehmen, entsorgen und was vernünftiges drauf machen...

Hui, hoffentlich regt sich keiner auf!:r #h :r 
Hat ja gar nix mit angeln zu tun...#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bei Big Brother sieht man so richtig krass, dass manche Leutz sich für nix zu schad sind! Hauptsache bissl Geld abgreifen und mal vor der Kamera stehen.
Abba wie du schon sagst, Heinis eben!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bin zwar kein gelernter dachdecker aber hab so meine erfahrung .kommt schon ein wenig aufs haus an wie es optisch zueinander passt,schiefer iss natürlich edel aber auch eine kostenfrage.kostet einiges mehr als ein ziegel und ein schöner glasierter ziegel sied ja auch edel aus. meine persöhnliche lieblingsfarbe iss kupferrot. aber wie gesagt kommt ein wenig aufs haus an haste ein foto?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so werbung iss zu ende bis nachher zur werbung:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Nee, hab kein Foto.
Aber kein Problem, mach ich mal die Tage (wenn ich im Hellen nach Haus komm), schätze Freitag... Schick dir dann mal ne PN!
Werd mich gleich ins Bett legen. Hatte vorige Nacht en bisschen wenig Schlaf. Leicht müd...|gaehn: 
Deshalb heute früh |schlaf: en!!!

Bis moin


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Sagmal wie viele Leute sind wir eigentlich am 17. ? :q 
Bug gechartert?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

7 mann


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin herr general ganzschön frostich drausen


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin moin,
und alles gut?
ja sch*!* Kalt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sieht nich danach aus das sich in den nächsten tagen was ändert,und wir haben nurnoch 10 tage und heute.


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

..aber wir haben doch den Bug mit 7 Mann nicht komplett oder?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nööö leider nich nur 7 plätze


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sieht nich danach aus das sich in den nächsten tagen was ändert,und wir haben nurnoch 10 tage und heute.


 
naja wird bestimmt ein bischen zugig am 17ten, hoffentlich ändert sich die vorhersage noch kräftig #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hauptsche trocken wenn minus grade wegen der autofahrt,ufem kutter kann es ruhig kalt sein das iss mir wurscht,und der wind sollte in grenzen liegen:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich weiß jetzt welche Rolle ich mir Kaufen werde
Spro Blue Arc Tuff Body 750(0) ! süßes kleines Teil :l
Kauf ich mir aber erst später jetzt muß die Abu erstmal ihren Dienst tun, hab noch ne zweite falls irgendwas reißt/bricht/zerbröselt


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hauptsche trocken wenn minus grade wegen der autofahrt,ufem kutter kann es ruhig kalt sein das iss mir wurscht,und der wind sollte in grenzen liegen:vik:


 
So oder so ähnlich hatte ich mir das auch gedacht!:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

muß ich mir mal angucken kenn ich nich.was hälst du von der balzer matrix blue 855 die hab ich mir geholt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

penn captiva 6000 iss auch ne prima alternative werd ich mir noch zulegen


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

is ja optisch und preislich kein großer unterschied zw. balzer und spro zu erkennen!

Penn immer ich guck mal!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja guckst du ma:q liegt in der gleichen preisklsse eher noch günstiger


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wo kann ich die kriegen ????? 
Ich bin :l  |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/PENN-CAPTIVA-CV-...ryZ56713QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bestell ich mir gleich!!
ist der Knauf auch so schön griffig wie er auf dem Bild aussieht?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sollte so sein wenn du nich bei bo ey dann lieber bei domäne.
ist mir persönlich auch sicherer,http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p537_PENN-CAPTIVA-CV.html

schon alleine wegen garantieanspruch


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja is mir auch lieber, welche schnüre fischt du denn darauf?

Mir wurde die Spiderwire empfohlen, sag mal was dazu?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab ich noch nich drauf gehabt entweder gigafish oder fireline 0,17 binn ich immer gut mit gefahren


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

*und schön im schwulen pink*:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich werd die Spiderwire mal in 0,17 testen. die Fireline ist angeblich nicht geflochten sondern "nur" verdrillt,will mal sehen ob man da den unterschied merkt!


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *und schön im schwulen pink*:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


 
und nach dreimal Fischen, wie ausgewaschenes T-Shirt Pink |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau iss aber wurst hauptsache pink:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

was sagt ich, die gelbe Fireline hat nach dem ersten Seegang direkt die Farbe verloren :v


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau iss aber wurst hauptsache pink:q


 
Da muß ich Dir recht geben :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

echt also meine iss immernoch gelb zwar ein bisschen heller aber immernoch top zu sehen.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja gut! ich muß mir nur einen Guten Grund herbeireden für neue Rolle und Schnur |peinlich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

a-so #6 so kann mans auch machen lenkt ein wenig von dr kaufsucht ab:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so isses #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann werd ich mich mal langsam fertich machen .morgen früh bin ich warscheinlich nich hier .werden heute it der baustelle fertig .dann iss morgen frei.erst wieder übermorgen los:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das ist doch mal was, ich bin eigentlich auch Krankgeschrieben aber ich geh trotzdem hin. bischen ruhiger machen, wird schon.
Hab mir am WE schön irgendwas im Rücken ausgerenkt, das war Gestern ein Spaß beim Doc!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das kenn ich macht prima aua im rücken.
so werd mal los 
dann bis denne 
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Auf Wind hätte ich ja gar keinen Bock am 17.
Kalt ok, aber Wind dazu wäre richtig sche iße #q 

Habt ihr mal die Gigafish Powerline getestet? Ich finde die in Ordnung und die Farbe hält auch  Ein Prob gibts aber, sie ist nach einer gewissen Zeit ungefähr doppelt so dick #c


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Auf Wind hätte ich ja gar keinen Bock am 17.
> Kalt ok, aber Wind dazu wäre richtig sche iße #q
> 
> Habt ihr mal die Gigafish Powerline getestet? Ich finde die in Ordnung und die Farbe hält auch  Ein Prob gibts aber, sie ist nach einer gewissen Zeit ungefähr doppelt so dick #c


 

Ja, wolln wir mal hoffen das sich die Sonne am 17ten blicken läßt und der Wind zuhause bleibt :vik: 

hab bis jetzt immer Fireline gehabt, davor Mono.
Ich denk mir mal das die GF Powerline aufquilt durch in die Flechtung eindringendes Wasser, das ist ja echt nicht so hübsch  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Nee...
ein Kollege von mir hat sich mal 5 cm von der Gigafish in eine kleine Plastiktüte getan und die nen Jahr lang aufgehoben, danach mit der gefischten Schnur auf der Rolle vergleicht.
Die Schnur auf der Rolle war echt mind. doppelt so dick. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch irgendwo eine lang gefischte Powerline rumfliegen hab, dann vergleich ich das Ende mal mit dem Spulenkern, da hat die Schnur ja quasi nie Wasser gesehen  

Was ich sonst noch empfehlen kann ist die 6er Whip,d amit bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Yupii (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Hab mir am WE schön irgendwas im Rücken ausgerenkt, das war Gestern ein Spaß beim Doc!



dann biste jetzt also querschnittsgelähmt
weil, wenn ausgerenkt, dann von da abwärts tot|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@yupii
das stimmt so nicht ganz wenn das rückenmark nicht durchtrennt ist ,iss alles i.o. meinte auch sicher verrenkt

also ich habe die giga ca 3 jahre gefischt natürlich nicht die gleiche schnur und hatte nie ein problem mit aufquellen.
whipi iss nach kurzer zeit sehr rau iss absolut nicht fürs pilken geeignet,bisst ewig drann die ersten 3-5m abzuschneiden weil sie den druck beim auswurf nicht gewachsen ist.finde ich.

gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na guck mal, so unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen :m 

Zum Solofischen wenn Meter gemacht werden müssen, finde ich die Whip echt top.
Die ist nämlich echt dünn und hält ordentlich was aus #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja fynn das hab ich nie bestritten das sie für ihre stärke top kräfte hat .aber abrieb ist extrem,ganz das gegenteil von der fireline.
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mmh zu der Fireline kann ich nur was bis zur 0,15er sagen, dicker habe ich nocht nicht gefischt.
Die finde ich aber alles andere als abriebsfest, deswegen ist die 12er auch längst von meiner MeForolle verschwunden...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

komisch ich hatte nie probleme, mit dem abrieb .gut bei extrem vielen würfen die man beim spinnfischen macht wird keine schnur besonders lange durchhalten,die ersten 3-5m werden dabei besonders beansprucht.aber dahinter sollte sie eigendlich fit sein.wenn da was nicht stimmt kann es durchaus am endring liegen das hatte ich mal bei eine spinnrute,der hatte ganz feine einschnitte fast nicht zu sehen,das iss natürlch gift.aber ich will hier natürlich niemanden von seiner schnur abbringen jeder hat so seine erfahrung,und sollte dazu auch stehen#6


----------



## micha_2 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich muss die fireline nich unbedingt mehr zum meeresangeln haben. abrieb!!!! ohne ende. ich schneid  nach jedem angeln gute 3-5m ab bis sich die farbe wieder erholt. wollte mal die neue fireline xds probieren, da sie beschichtet is. hab jetzt ne cormoran drauf, aber die fliegt auch wieder runter. hab mich schon geärgert, is der letzte müll. die power pro von spro soll gut sein. ansonst hab ich noch die tounament von daiwa, geht so. andy wenn wir mal zusammenlegen, was hälst du von der penn 51 kg in 0,18mm stärke.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ micha komisch was habt ihr alle mit der fireline,ich hab doch keine probleme#c.was iss das für ne penn schnur 51kg bei 0,18mm was kostet die? wo gibs die? was taugt die? in der brandung setze ich auf penn dyabraid .
gruß
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@micha

die Power Pro ist eine richtig geile Schnur :m  Wusste gar nicht, dass es die jetzt von Spro gibt.
Habe mir die extra mal aus den USA besorgt, leider habe ich sie dann aber auf einer verkauften Rolle gelassen. :c 

Nunja, das wird auf jeden Fall meine nächste #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Yupii schrieb:


> dann biste jetzt also querschnittsgelähmt
> weil, wenn ausgerenkt, dann von da abwärts tot|uhoh:


 
|muahah: ...sehr witzig |znaika: #t :v ;+ :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@micha
also ich hab mal gesucht nach der penn 51kg in 0,18 haste dich da irgendwie verhauen?

51 kg= 0,32mm
22 kg= 0,18mm 

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah: ...sehr witzig |znaika: #t :v ;+ :vik:



keine scherze bitte:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

halloooo heute keiner hier?
chris morgen früh in alter frische 6 uhr:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin herr general gut |schlafen


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hi andy leider ein bischen verpennt , wie immer |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das stört mich schon garnich mehr gehört ein wenig zu dir:q und gewohnheiten soll man nich versuchen zu ändern:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ja der Wind hat gedreht mal sehen ob das hält, wäre optimal, schön Auflandig!
Ansonsten ICH SEHE SONNE UND WÄRME für den 17ten 

und um dem ganzen eins oben drauf |smash: zu setzten ist am 17ten Neumond; #t


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das stört mich schon garnich mehr gehört ein wenig zu dir:q und gewohnheiten soll man nich versuchen zu ändern:q


 

|muahah: |good:

Das sollte jemand mal meiner Frau erzählen |director:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wo siehst du denn wärme ;+ ich kann nich soweit gucken :c

:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich hatte davon geträumt, da war Meer, Sonne und Brandung. :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |muahah: |good:
> 
> Das sollte jemand mal meiner Frau erzählen |director:



sachst du ihr .das hat ein riesen großer wissenschaftler im i net geschmiert.und wenn sie es nich glaubt kann sie hier ja nach gucken.|jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hatte davon geträumt, da war Meer, Sonne und Brandung. :vik:



schei ße und wat iss mit jungfrauen;+

|laola:|jump:|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ne trau mich nich |rotwerden


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> schei ße und wat iss mit jungfrauen;+
> 
> |laola:|jump:|laola:


 
Keine Zeit :c ; Da war Fisch #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:gibt wohl sonst nur |splat2:  wat:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Keine Zeit :c ; Da war Fisch #6




aaaso das iss ja auch was c.a. dat gleiche ;+ naja irgendwie:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|rotwerden |engel:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:gibt wohl sonst nur |splat2: wat:q


 
Bloß kein Tumult vor dem 17


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> |rotwerden |engel:


#6

haste die penn schon geordert?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Dieses mal muß wahrscheinlich die alte Rolle nochmal ran,sonst komm ich nich über den Monat.
Aber dann...ich will die Captiva 750(0), es gibt die noch eine Nr. größer aber das macht für geflecht glaub ich keinen Sinn,zumindest nicht für Ost- oder Nordsee.?!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

eh 750 was iss den das für eine ;+ ich kenn nur die 5000,6000,8000, und ein wenig tiefer 550 gibt es glaube ich als spinnrolle ,gib mal ein link wo es die gibt. muß ja ne zwischengröße sein oder eine spezielle zum pilken oder wie?


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das hab ich ja ganz vergessen! Gestern war mal wieder Versatel ausfall-Tag kein I-Net bis ca 15Uhr.
Ich bin hier morgens fast ausgeflippt |splat:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik:unter eine mille secunden 777600sec:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> eh 750 was iss den das für eine ;+ ich kenn nur die 5000,6000,8000, und ein wenig tiefer 550 gibt es glaube ich als spinnrolle ,gib mal ein link wo es die gibt. muß ja ne zwischengröße sein oder eine spezielle zum pilken oder wie?


 

Ich hohle Nuß #q  hab die mit Nr.2 verwechselt ansonsten würde noch eine Spro Blue Arc Tuff Body 750(0) in Frage kommen, sorry kleine Verwechselung ;+ |uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> :vik:unter eine mille secunden 777600sec:vik:


 
..auch das noch |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mein schwager hat seit tagen mit ner 6000 leitung eine geschwindigkeit wie ein analog modem in hh.und die können angeblich nichts finden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich hohle Nuß #q  hab die mit Nr.2 verwechselt ansonsten würde noch eine Spro Blue Arc Tuff Body 750(0) in Frage kommen, sorry kleine Verwechselung ;+ |uhoh:



man ich hab schon schweißausbrüche bekommen,dachte ich bin unwissend|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hast du die blue arc schonmal in der hand gehabt die hängt bei uns im laden ,kann sie ja mal unter die lupe nehmen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> mein schwager hat seit tagen mit ner 6000 leitung eine geschwindigkeit wie ein analog modem in hh.und die können angeblich nichts finden.


 
Mir hat die Störungsstelle gesagt da wäre jemand gegen den Hauptverteiler Gekachelt....sicher!
Ich hab gerade von der T wegewechselt und hatte fast 14 tage weder tel noch I-Net. #q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so wird man nur beschissen liegt bei T aber an der tagesordnung#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> hast du die blue arc schonmal in der hand gehabt die hängt bei uns im laden ,kann sie ja mal unter die lupe nehmen.


 
Die wurde mir wärmstens empfohlen, ohne Verkaufsabsicht, deswegen halte ich den Tip für Überlegenswert.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> so wird man nur beschissen liegt bei T aber an der tagesordnung#d


 
Die Jungs haben sich in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch schon sehr unbeliebt gemacht. #d

Ich finds Schade das die so Blöd sind und einem die Rückkehr zu ihnen, eigentlich unmöglich machen. Da würde ich nicht für Geschenkt mehr Unterschreiben |smash:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na mal gucken was ich für dich tun kann vielleicht bring ich sie ja mit. wenn er mitspielt.ich denk mal mit der option sie hier zu kaufen rückt er sie ewentuell zu begutachtung raus.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die Penn hast Du ja, die guck ich mir dann mal in aktion an, wenn Du die Spro mitbringen könntest wär genial hier bei mir haben Sie die nicht mehr, "kommt vlt. irgendwann wieder rein"


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ne ich hab die penn auch noch nicht soll auch irgendwann kommen


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt? ist die noch nicht Lieferbar oder im moment nur nich da?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ne ich hab doch zwei gute rollen .vilt nach den urlaub.
so muß jetzt 
bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jo man schon so spät

und tschüß
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles voll mit schnee.#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Muß ja nich schlecht sein, aber so Kalt! :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

halllllooooo wat issen hier los;+ dat iss grad ma sechs:vik:|schild-g


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bericht sieht aber seht positiv aus 4/9 grad, regnerisch für Sa.17.02


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja wir haben schon plus grade.trotzdem müll ich muß gleich mit lkw nach lüneburg.sach ma hast du mir gestern abend eine sms wegen der captiva bei askari geschickt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> halllllooooo wat issen hier los;+ dat iss grad ma sechs:vik:|schild-g


 

#r für mich selber, |stolz:

Paß mal auf ab jetzt immer schon um 5, zum Früh-Schnacken  

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> #r für mich selber, |stolz:
> 
> Paß mal auf ab jetzt immer schon um 5, zum Früh-Schnacken
> 
> |laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:



bin dabei aber lass mich nich im stich|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ja wir haben schon plus grade.trotzdem müll ich muß gleich mit lkw nach lüneburg.sach ma hast du mir gestern abend eine sms wegen der captiva bei askari geschickt?


 

ähh..nein! |rolleyes  Wieso gibts die da zum Sonderpreis €25 oder was?


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> bin dabei aber lass mich nich im stich|rolleyes


 
NEEIIIIIIN was hab ich getan, so Früh hoch |uhoh:  dann komm ich Sa nich aus dem Bett  |gaehn: |schlafen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wäre schön iss für 67 im angebot#d was soll denn das für ein angebot sein die gibt es überall für 58-65 europas.;+hat bestimmt micha geschickt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> NEEIIIIIIN was hab ich getan, so Früh hoch |uhoh:  dann komm ich Sa nich aus dem Bett  |gaehn: |schlafen



schade finde das rumpennen sooooo langweilig:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar, hatte ichs mir doch gedacht 

War Gestern nochmal in der Gummitanke, hab mir die Spro Blue Arc abgesehen, hübsches kleines Teil.
Er hat mir auch eine Rolle gezeigt die der Captiva in der Größe in nichts nachsteht(sagt er), meine Fresse ganz schönes Monster.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie die penn iss ein monster? welche hat er dir denn gezeigt die 6000er oder 8000er.also hast du due blue arc gesehen muß ich sie nich mitbringen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> .
> Er hat mir auch eine Rolle gezeigt die der Captiva in der Größe in nichts nachsteht(sagt er), meine Fresse ganz schönes Monster.



ah sorry eine etwa gleiche rolle#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie die penn iss ein monster? welche hat er dir denn gezeigt die 6000er oder 8000er.also hast du due blue arc gesehen muß ich sie nich mitbringen?


 
Was kostet der Spaß denn bei euch?

Nein, hab mir schon die 6000er größe zeigen lassen!
Monster #d , naja verhältnismäßig groß #6  
Meine Rollen sind auch von dieser Dimension, der VK hat mir zu einer kleineren Rolle geraten Blue Arc 7400, hat mich überzeugt,
für die Ostsee absolut ausreichend.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

...schön an eine leichte Rute und dann GuFi oder Pilker Solo :l


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

weiß nich was die hier kostet auf alle fälle hat er die 750 preis kann ich dir heute abend sagen.nur soviel die 750 soll wohl eine reine pilkrolle sein.hab ihn gestern gefragt er hatte mich angerufen berichterstattung  vom hochseeangeln in wismar am mittwoch.nur soviel geziehlte fahrt mit hammer erfolg oder wie man das auch nennen mag#d will dazu nichts  sagen hoffendlich passiert uns das nich.


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

OOONEIN Big L ist wieder da?! |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja leider viel zu früh|gr:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> weiß nich was die hier kostet auf alle fälle hat er die 750 preis kann ich dir heute abend sagen.nur soviel die 750 soll wohl eine reine pilkrolle sein.hab ihn gestern gefragt er hatte mich angerufen berichterstattung vom hochseeangeln in wismar am mittwoch.nur soviel geziehlte fahrt mit hammer erfolg oder wie man das auch nennen mag#d will dazu nichts sagen hoffendlich passiert uns das nich.


 
Ich will da möglichst dünnes Geflecht draufhaben, deswegen eher 740, die wiegt auch mal eben 200gr weniger! bei 300gr und einer superleicht-Rute :l  da kann man Abends auch noch das eine oder andere Bier Stemmen #g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau ich bin ja auch ein freund von kleineren rollen ,früher wollten alle kleine rollen haben wegen leicht fischen ,da kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln wie alle doch wieder schnell auf große rollen umgestiegen sind.ich nich:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jau ich bin ja auch ein freund von kleineren rollen ,früher wollten alle kleine rollen haben wegen leicht fischen ,da kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln wie alle doch wieder schnell auf große rollen umgestiegen sind.ich nich:vik:


 
Ich bin auf der suche nach der optimalen Technik für mich
und ich denke: möglichst leicht und fein gefischt muß getestet werden


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

richtig jeder sollte sein ding versuchen,spaß soll es ja auch machen:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

PN |closed: is gibt wichtigere dinge:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jau und mann kann sich dauernd neue Sachen Kaufen, wenn man öfter mal was neues testet 
(da ist unglaubliches Kaufpotenzial drin; Anm.d.AB-Suchtstelle)


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good: RICHTIG#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu ab in den Schnee, ich muß woll erstmal ein bischen Schippen |scardie: |scardie: |scardie:

Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar viel spaß ,ich brauch nich:q

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt, ich brauch nich war da nich was mit dem LKW durch den Schnee #t


----------



## Yupii (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> weiß nich was die hier kostet auf alle fälle hat er die 750 preis kann ich dir heute abend sagen.nur soviel die 750 soll wohl eine reine pilkrolle sein.hab ihn gestern gefragt er hatte mich angerufen berichterstattung  vom hochseeangeln in wismar am mittwoch.nur soviel geziehlte fahrt mit hammer erfolg oder wie man das auch nennen mag#d will dazu nichts  sagen hoffendlich passiert uns das nich.



die 750 ist schon wesentlich kräftiger als die 740. Zum reinen Pilken ist sie  hervorragend, weil auch wesentlich robuster. Aber sie wiegt natürlich  auch ne Ecke mehr als die 740. Aber wir ham ja Schmackes in den Armen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wie jetzt, ich brauch nich war da nich was mit dem LKW durch den Schnee #t



das ja aber nich fegen den schnee:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ chris 
hab mir die 740 auch angesehen ,doch ganzschön klein,aber wer nich wagt der nich gewinnt.

@ yupii
schmackes in den armen|supergri so iss es


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin dirk
was geht nurnoch eine woche und geiles wetter sollen wir bekommen|jump:

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy, 
würd am liebsten morgen schon hochgetuckert kommen...
Wetter wär ja! :q
Die Woche voll übel die *******rei mit :vzur Abwechslung gehabt! Jetzt abba schon wieda besser.
Gott sei Dank DIESE Woche!!! 
Schön wenn der Kurze so wat aus'm Kindergarten mit nach Haus bringt...
Will hoffen, das morgen oder spätestens nächste Wo Montag mein Material kommt, bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Combo!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Oh, hier wird ja automtisch zensiert!
Is ja Goil!!! 
Dann muss ich mir ja nimmer die Arbeit machen und kann frei von der Leber weg schreiben...


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@Andy
Ui, grad hab ich Arbeit für's Wochenende bekommen!
Kann ne neue Bedienungsanleitung für nen Pulverförderer schreiben - auf Englisch!!!
Sonntag im Eimer!!! 
Wollt eigentlich bissi Saiblinge ärgern fahren.
Aber soll ja eh regnen wie aus Eimern...
Warst du mal am Wasser die letzte Zeit?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hey dirk 
war mal kurz wech

also wir haben hier schnee ca 10 cm letzte nacht bekommen,iss zum glück am tauen noch haben wir plus grade hoffendlich bleibt das heut nacht so will um 6 los forellen ärgern.wat hast jehabt die große:vrei und flitzkacke ,lass dat blos bei dir zu hause kann ich garnich gebrauchen.
ja von mir aus kann es auch morgen los gehen halb salzwedel pilgert morgen nach wismar,war vorhin 2 stunden im a shop und bekam das grübeln.ein bestimmtes boot Ch. fährt auf L D.:r waren mittwoch schon los.iss zum:v die lernen das einfach nich:e hätte ich von Th. nicht erwartet.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ chris 
muß mich berichtigen größte dorsch mittwoch auf der Ch. 139cm 19,3kg#d iss traurig das er soviel hunger hatte:c ( ich hab das foto gesehen glaubt mir !!!!!! )


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@Ch aus Wi
Obwohl jegliche Diskussion über dieses Thema |abgelehn ist, das finde ich echt zum :v

@blueArc
ja, süß oder? Aber wie gesagt, superleichte Rute dann macht das bestimmt Spaß #6

@all durchschissgeschädigten
keine Sorge ihr seid nicht allein! |splat: |supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ...will um 6 los forellen ärgern.


 
Moin Andy
...und ordentlich gefangen? oder zu Kalt  

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich bin begeistert :q :vik: 
10° und leichter S-W Wind :l


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Männers!

Mann, das is ja echt ne Schande mit den großen L.D.'s!!! Wenn ich's nich grad erst rum hätt, ich könnt schon wieder :v 

Das mim fangen kann man ja noch verstehen, so'n Brocken an der Leine zu haben macht wahrscheinlich schon Laune! :q 
Abba abknüppeln und das Messer zwischen die Kiemen zu hauen is echt das Oberletzte!!! Doch da wird sich einfach nix dran ändern, manche lernen es einfach net! Is wie wenn mer ne Kuh ins Horn kneift, die merkt das auch net... Vollde**en einfach!!!
Das Dumme is leider, das die net aussterben! :c 
Doch egal zu welchem Thema Laichfisch, ich werd da jetzt glaub gar nix mehr zu schreiben! Mir geht die ganze Debattiererei voll auf die Nüsse! Ich halts weiterhin so wie bisher, werd nur Fische mitnehmen, die noch ne gute Fleischquali besitzen und der Rest, was zu groß is kommt zurück ins Wasser! En schönes Foto langt mir... So werd ich's versuchen an Jungangler weiterzugeben, weil die sind noch lernfähig!
Verdammt, jetzt hab ich doch wieder mehr zu dem Thema geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte. |gr: Abba auch zum letzten Mal!!! 

@Andy,

wie wars am Forellenwasser? Haste paar schöne erwischt?
Werd morgen auch paar zum braten fangen...

Bin jetzt gleich noch mal weg. Jetbag montieren! Meine Ellies wollen mit unserem Bus eine Woche zum Skifahren ins Ösiland. Hoffentlich bleibt mein Auto ganz - viel Angst |uhoh: |scardie: 

Gegen Abend sitz ich abba mit Vollgas vorm Rechner, hab ja noch ganz schön viel Kram zu schreiben!!! #q 
Tolle neue Arbeit!!! Abba hat sich der Vadda ja selbst ausgesucht!!! Deshalb bloß kein Mitleid! #d 

Greez


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@Dirk&Liz
denn man ran an die Arbeit is nich mehr lange hin dann gehts los #a 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin Andy
> ...und ordentlich gefangen? oder zu Kalt
> 
> Gruß Chris


leck mich am a.... war das kalt minus 3 grad ewig der rutenring zu .5 forellen lecker abendbrot#6

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert :q :vik:
> 10° und leichter S-W Wind :l



wo da will ich hin:g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Mann, das is ja echt ne Schande mit den großen L.D.'s!!! Wenn ich's nich grad erst rum hätt, ich könnt schon wieder :v
> 
> ...



auch  |sagnix mehr dazu. hab mich gestern blos tierisch geärgert.

man dirk morgen solles ja wärmer sein du hast dat gut schön salmos nachstellen.das war die hölle heute.dafür iss heut abend schöner.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mahlzeit, dann hats sich ja gelohnt! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris
jau mir reichts,schön frisch zum schmatzen.:vik:

hau mich jetzt erstma inne heißen fluten mit nen grog inner hand und schaum aufem kopp:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann, ich muß leider ein bischen aufräumen :c, aber bin zum Glück gleich fertig, dann gehts ins Tackle, Ordnung für Sa machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|jump:

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> dann gehts ins Tackle, Ordnung für Sa machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|jump:
> 
> bis denn
> Gruß Chris



lass es räumste sowieso die woche noch hundert mal ein und aus|muahah:

gruß andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah: stimmt, aber egal :z


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So, fettich kann losgehen #:  :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wo wollen wir uns treffen ? bin startklar:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

morgen 6:30 in Heikendorf, hab gerade mit Bernhard 1Woche Vollcharter abgeklärt  :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bin dabei haste wenigstens einen guten preis rausgeschlagen,und ich hoffe es geht richtung südafrika auf marlin|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Preis ist Ok, Südafrika wollte ich, aber dann sind wir nicht rechtzeitig zurück! :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

egal soll doch die langeland hinterher kommen und wir satteln dann um|jump::#2:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wenns wärmer ist vlt. |kopfkrat


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt sind da auch minusgrade:q wir haben schon wieder -4 c° von mir aus kanns wärmer werden.so jetz gibt lecke forelle mamf mamf:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Viel Spaß 
Ich muß auch weg!


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey, wie jetzt gehts auch noch auf Marlin??? 
Bin dabei!!! Woche Vollcharter Saugeil! Dat wärs jetzt :g :q :q 

Laß dir die Forellies gut schmecken...

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik:nurnoch 5 mal malochen gehen:vik:

dann endlich#:#:#: |jump:

:vik:120h ,7200min ,432000sec :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hey chris nu iss aber ausge|schlaf:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin ja leider mußte ich die letzte stunde mit meinem Rechner Meinungsverschiedenheiten austauschen |splat:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wenn mein Rechner nicht andere Pläne hat bin ich morgen rechtzeitig hier 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey guckst Du da... www.windfinder.de/forecast/kiel_leuchtturm

schön Warm am Sa und vor allem wenig Wind! #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

goile seite#6 goiles wetter#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

gestern abend war meine frau ihre tante bei uns ,urlaubsbequatschung für dieses jahr .da meinte sie ,ich würd so gerne mal wieder nach kroatien. ich|thinkerg: flitz ab an rechner mit dem gedanken,da war doch was |rolleyes google google google zurück in die stube goil ich bin dabei. BIG GAME also nächstes jahr im september kroatien adria auf thun,schwertfisch und hai|jump: haste was vor im september mit frau? vielleicht iss dirk auch dabei 10 tage dachte ich.:vik: echte kerle echte fische:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich bin im Juli in Croatia, auch am Meer |laola: haha meine Frau ist mal Kroatin! bin die letzten Drei Jahre da gewesen, hab aber noch nie dort Köder gebadet |rotwerden , dieses Jahr mach ich die Adria leer bevor Du kommst!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> goile seite#6 goiles wetter#6


 
Das ist doch echt ne nette seite :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Yo! 
Wie geil is das denn???
Da mein Vater Slovene ist, sind wir auch schon öfter an der Adria gewesen! 
Wollten nächstes Jahr eh Familienurlaub auf der Insel Rab machen... Da is so'n schöner kinderfreundlicher (weil voll lang seicht) Strand und Wetter is auch meistens super.
Nur müssen wir im Juli oder spätestens Mitte August da hin, weil im September fangen da schon die Herbststürme an und dann wirds da verdammt ungemütlich.
Mit Big Game kenn ich mich gar nit aus, abba hört sich SEHR GUT an!!!
Mann, seid ihr auch schon so Ostseefiebrig???
Hab heut Nacht 1 1/2 Std wachgelegen, bin dann aufgestanden und hab die Pilkerkiste komplett zerlegt, geordnet und gepackt!|uhoh:
Wie kann mer nur so malle im Hirn sein? #d|supergri
Deshalb dann gegen vier zurück ins Bett und nach drei Std total gerädert aufgestanden und auf die Arbeit.
Tag ging aber trotzdem, nach etwa 8 starken Kaffee's!!!
Doch Gott sei Dank jetzt Feierabend.

Hoffentlich is net so'n arges Gerangel auf'm Kutter?

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ich bin im Juli in Croatia, auch am Meer |laola: haha meine Frau ist mal Kroatin! bin die letzten Drei Jahre da gewesen, hab aber noch nie dort Köder gebadet |rotwerden , dieses Jahr mach ich die Adria leer bevor Du kommst!



ey kollege so nich#d dat darfst du nich :q,dat iss ja wohl ein dolles ding. ohne mich|gr:und denne auch noch alles alle fischen|uhoh:
so geht dat hier nich weiter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da der nächste ,das iss zu viel für'n andy, gut von mir aus im juli,
biste dabei dirk? dann schleppen wir schön vor chrissies boot:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wow, fett geil!
Sicher bin ich dabei!!! :q 
Ne Tour da runter mit netten Menschen - kann ja nur en feiner Urlaub werden... Jetzt schon freu!!! Dann noch'n Boot dabei, besser geht ja wohl net.
Dann könne mer ja schon bald mit der Planung beginnen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau lass uns ma am 17.ten drüber reden.hab schon son bissel gesucht . hast du schon was konkretes in aussicht oder irgendein häussele gefunden, natürlich mit boot.hab nähmlich kein bock eins mit runter zu schleifen. bootsschein hab ich bis dahin weiß garnich ob der erforderlich iss.na mal schaun erstmal ein bissel schlau machen.:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wir haben ne korrekte Privatadresse von ner schicken Ferienwohnung. Waren da schon ein paar Mal. Boot dürfte da gar kein Problem werden, mein Dad soll das managen, der kann sich wenigstens fließend verständigen da unten...
Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall nen Hänger mit runternehmen. Ihr wißt gar net, was bei ner vierköpfigen Familie, wo noch dazu Mudder und Vadder angeln, so alles mit muß! |uhoh: :q 
Dann könnt ihr, wenn ihr Platzprobleme bekommt, noch das eine oder andere bei uns in den Hänger packen.
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, laß uns da Samstag drüber schnacken... Is ja noch bissl hin bis da!

Doch, es sind keine 5 Tage mehr, bis wir auf der Ostsee schwimmen!!!!!!!!!! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bring grad mal die Plagen ins Bett!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das iss ja super mit der adresse.
ich lach mich schlapp guckst du ma hier http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/kroatien/index.htm
kannst du bootsführerschein für nur 138 europas machen:q
iss doch wohl ein witz oder? wie will man das alles in 8 stunden lernen|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

der chris hat dat jud .der hat nen eigenden dolmatscher bei:vik: UND VERRATEN WO ER HIN WILL TUT ER AUCH NICH:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So, wieder da!
Das mit dem Bootsführerschein is ne klasse Sache, aber lohnt sich für mich noch nit so richtig. Hat noch 8-10 Jahre Zeit!
Wie, der will net verraten, wo der hinwill??? #d 
Dann müssen wir uns allein durchschlagen...
In irgendner Angelzeitung hab ich doch über Adriahäfen gelesen, wo little Big Game gut möglich sein soll!
Da finden wir schon was, wär doch gelacht!
Und übersetzen kann mein alter Herr auch...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bin gleich wieder da muß ma schnell mein rechner runterfahren


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hi hi, und ich mach schnell en Kippenpäuschen!##


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so da bin ich wieder hat sich doch meine zweite platte ebend verabschiedet #d das iss ja woh ein ding. jau ich denk ma auch das wir zu unserem drill kommen irgend ein boot will uns schon haben:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob diese Balzer Gummifische was taugen!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hi hi, und ich mach schnell en Kippenpäuschen!##



wie iss jetzt pardy|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob diese Balzer Gummifische was taugen!


wat für balzer gummifische?|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Nee, nur ne Erfrischungszigarette!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nee, nur ne Erfrischungszigarette!



AHHHH menthol|muahah:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die sind komplett fertig, mit Bleikopf und beweglichem Haken...

Mit unsrem Rechner stimmt auch irgendwas net.
Der Speicherslot für den Memorystick klappt net mehr!
Die bauen doch Sollbruchstellen in die Dinger ein.
Der Rechner is grad mal 3 Jahre alt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> AHHHH menthol|muahah:


LOL |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Dat fehlt noch...|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Die bauen doch Sollbruchstellen in die Dinger ein.
> Der Rechner is grad mal 3 Jahre alt...



hör auf jetzt erst 3 jahre alt:q und hat schon sollbruchstellen:q
sach ma dat iss echt ne frechheit. meiner iss erst 1 1/2 wat soll dat blos noch werden|uhoh:

sag ma sind die nich für hecht oder so? sind die mit 3d optik?
denn kenn ich die, gibt es aber schon ein paar jährchen


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hm, jetzt kurbel ich mir doch nen Zarten...
Hab noch 3 Sicherungskopien vor mir! |supergri 
Und morgen nen lockeren Tach |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Warte, ich mach grad mal schnell en Foto von den Dingern...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

du hast jud ich hab morgen wieder einen scheiß gefährlichen tach .wellaspestdach flicken besonders schön wenn es nass iss.
kommt man sich vor wie auf ner rodelbahn.in 8 meter höhe


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Die hier mein ich...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ui, ui!
Sei bloß vorsichtig, net dass mer dich mim Rollstuhl auf die Langeland fahren müssen!!! :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ah ja iss ne weiterentwicklung von denen die ich meine,bisschen andere form ,da bin ich ja mal verspannt#6 sieht so aus als ob man da die haken tauschen kann oder teusche ich mich da


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Ui, ui!
> Sei bloß vorsichtig, net dass mer dich mim Rollstuhl auf die Langeland fahren müssen!!! :q



aaaach werd dat kind schon schaukeln:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Keine Ahnung, ob man die tauschen kann #c !
Werd die Dinger am Donnerstag unter die Lupe nehmen...
Hab heut schon mal da angerufen und gefragt, was meine Bestellung macht.
Da hat der Versandttyp gemeint, das Paket wär grad erst raus.
Die Rolle wär net auf Lager gewesen...
Hoffentlich ham die meine Schnur schön sauber aufgespult!
Sonst #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich will Mitte/Ende April auch hoch an die Küste. Nach Scheeßel und mir bei Mitglied "djoerny" en Aquarium abholen.
Da wolln wir auch en bissl Fischies ärgern.
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, je mehr Ruten, desto mehr Chance hat einer was Dickes zu ziehen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So, ich muss mich jetzt en klein wenig um die Lady des Hauses kümmern, sonst :r |motz:.
Und ich will ja lieber |smlove2: !!!
Wünsch dir noch nen schönen Abend...

In diesem Sinne, 
ab in die Rinne!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ups ende april wird leider nichts mehr ,pilger am 19 mai gen dänmark in urlaub da iss soviel fischen angesagt,da kann ich vorher leider nich mehr los sonst reißt die mutti mir den kopf ab.:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klaro bis die tage meine kommt auch gleich von der arbeit.
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Grad seh ich, du hast gleich respektable 600 Beiträge!!!
Die drei Posts gehn noch :q 

Dänemark ist wirklich goil!!!
Da werden wir dies Jahr auch noch mal fürn verlängertes Wochenende hinfahren...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wenn ich's von hier so nah an die Küste hätt, wär ich auch alle Furz lang da oben #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Grad seh ich, du hast gleich respektable 600 Beiträge!!!
> Die drei Posts gehn noch :q
> 
> Dänemark ist wirklich goil!!!
> Da werden wir dies Jahr auch noch mal fürn verlängertes Wochenende hinfahren...



dann komm am 23.05 nach hirtshals dann gehts mit der mille aufs yellow riff


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

http://www.ms-mille.dk/frame1.html

ANMELDEN:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

http://www.tourist-online.de/Unterkunft-100178

da wohne ich dann vom 19-26 05

600:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Schöner Fisch!!! Toll gezeichnet!!!
Mal sehen, muss meine Holde bis dahin noch'n bissl bezirzen... 
Ferienwohnung bräuchten wir ja net, ham ja den Bus!
Is echt ne Idee!!!

So, Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 600!

and good night!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

good night


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

guten morgen chris#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin, ich dreh ab ich mußte in die Firma mein anschluß spinnt!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wat iss blos los in hh,bei mein schwager geht jetzt.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Gestern Nachmittag gings kurz,is nu aber wieder wech #q
Ich könnt :v nachher werd ich erstmal |director: meinen Frust darüber an die Versatel übermitteln |motz:
Wenn ich nicht zufällig Sa #a gehen würde dann |splat2:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

komisch deine antwort kann ich lesen aber ich seh dich nicht;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ahh jetzt biste wieder zu sehen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Augen noch zu verkrustet? oder was?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ahh jetzt biste wieder zu sehen.


 
hää? ;+


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nee du bist unten in der benutzerleiste wech gewesen und trotzdem kam deine antwort.nach dem dritten mal aktuellisieren warste dann wieder da.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

War doch nur kurz weg!? :m

Aber sag mal hast Du denn schon pläne wohin Ihr nach Kroatien wollt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

warscheinlich insel rab,dirk hat da irgendwie eine privatunterkunft.wo willst du hin,wäre goil wenn wir in der nähe sind zu dritt aufem boot iss goiler:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wir waren letztes Jahr auf einem genialen Campingplatz bei Pula, sozusagen weiter westlich aber gleiche höhe.sehr gut!
Naja dieses Jahr hängt ein bischen davon ab ob wir Verwandte von Mausi da treffen oder nur zu zweit Entspannungs-Urlaub machen.
entweder 1.gibt da sonne geile Party"Insel", aber frag nich nach dem Namen, das ganze mit Wohnmobil 
oder 2.nach Dubrovnik da hat man lecker Sandstrand der sonst, weiter nördlich leider nicht vorhanden ist, dann aber mit Flieger


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Was das Angeln angeht ich weiß nur das man eine Art Fischereierlaubnis da kaufen *muß *die Jungs kennen da woll genauso wenig Spaß wie unsere WaPo.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moment du sprichst von diesem jahr .wir planen 2008
wie sieht es da bei dir aus ?:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

`08 ihr seid die besten, da läßt sich auf jeden Fall noch was drehen. Hab mich schon :c , eure Berichte lesend, da sitzen sehen, während ich zu Hause hocke!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Was das Angeln angeht ich weiß nur das man eine Art Fischereierlaubnis da kaufen *muß *die Jungs kennen da woll genauso wenig Spaß wie unsere WaPo.



iss richtig hab schon ein wenig gestöbert http://www.andrees-angelreisen.de/kroatien/index.htm

iss aber alles bezahlbar und wenn sichs lohnt mal ein richtiges foto zu machen bezahle ich auch gern:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> `08 ihr seid die besten, da läßt sich auf jeden Fall noch was drehen. Hab mich schon :c , eure Berichte lesend, da sitzen sehen, während ich zu Hause hocke!



|laola: yippi chris is mit on board|laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Was man hört sind die bestände in der Adria ja nicht so prickelnd aber die Ostsee ist ja auch schon leer |rolleyes

Ich hab neulich einen Bericht gesehen über irgendwelche Promi-Angler Michalschewski(dieser Box-Vogel), Harry Wyinford und noch ein paar andere die haben an verschiedenen Plätzen entlang der Adria geangelt(ich glaub zumindest) , |bla: |bla: bla bla
Der Boxer hatte auf jeden Fall einen netten Thun o.ä. im Drill!!
SEEEHHHHR GEEIIIILL


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> |laola: yippi chris is mit on board|laola:


 
|jump: |jump:|jump: |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das sind doch alles lutscher,garnich zu vergleichen mit uns:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> das sind doch alles lutscher,garnich zu vergleichen mit uns:vik:


 
So isses, ich wollt das nich gleich so sagen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

imma raus mit der wahrheit die haben warscheinlich nich mal ne eigende rute.harry zumindest alles nur geborgt aussem fehrnsehshop|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> imma raus mit der wahrheit die haben warscheinlich nich mal ne eigende rute.harry zumindest alles nur geborgt aussem fehrnsehshop|jump:


 
|muahah: Ich schmeiß mich weg, so ein gammeltackle kann ich mir genau vorstellen |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

richtich die beste rute die es jeh gab knirsch krach von den besten profis empfohlen.sie brauchen nie wieder eine neue und werfen alles was sie haben weg.|jump:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu schnell den Tag um die Ecke bringen, damit bald Sa ist #:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dat sach ich dir wird ne lange woche,aber das packen wir auch noch:vik:#::s#::a#:|pfisch:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie lange Woche?! ist doch schon fast rum #t |smash:

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hallo wir haben erst dienstag noch 4 mal malochen und immer das #: im kopf ,kann ganzschön lang werden|uhoh:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so werd auch mal los bis denne biste heute abend hier?

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey Andy,
das Zeug ist da! Wie geil!!! Hab's mir zur Firma schicken lassen...
So is weniger auffällig mit schon wieder ner neuen Rute und Rolle! 
Also, von der Rolle bin ich total begeistert. Von der Größe her wie ne mittlere Spinrolle :g, aber man merkt direkt vom in der Hand halt Gefühl, die is megastabil!!! :k
Allerdings is ne kleine Macke am Griff. Das find ich net so prickelnd! #d Na ja, so weiß ich auch dass es meine is!
Die Rute hab ich noch nit so genau in Augenschein nehmen können. Arbeitskollegen haben schon recht komisch geguckt als ich eben ausgepackt hab :q.
Aber ich find die ganz schön schwer!?! Meine DAM 150 Gramm Pilke is leichter mein ich... Und die war ne ganze Ecke günstiger! Doch erst mal fischen!!! 
Werd schon endlich Samstag!!! Los!!!

Greez


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na super und ich lieg jetzt mit Grippe im Bett...
Aber wird schon wieder bis Samstag   und wenn nicht, gehts halt krank auf'n Kutter :q 

Aber die Windvorhersage gefällt mir jetzt nicht mehr so... #q


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Is doch nur en mentales Problem!!! :q:q:q

Ordentlich Salbeitee mit Honig und Zitrone trinken.
Dann klappt das schon!
Notfalls würd ich dir ne Aspirin Complex empfehlen...


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@dirk&liz
was hast du dir denn für ne rolle und rute gegönnt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hi Jan!
Hab mir was bissl edleres geholt, als meine Erstausstattung, die mir fürs gufieren recht grob erschien...

Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3.00 30-120 g Wg
WFT Alubraid 40
0.17 Chrystal

Also die Rolle ist echt der Hammer!!!
Kann kaum die Griffel von lassen....


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das ist doch mal feines tackle! dann wünsch ich euch viel spaß beim leos ärgern!


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Yo, Danke! Wird bestimmt ne gute Tour!!!
Hoffe, die Rute is gut für die Langeland.
Werd mal Sicherheitshalber noch meiner Frau ihre 2.70 mitnehmen...
Mann ich freu mich auch schon auf das Aquarium!
Endlich wieder schöne bunte Fischies beobachten :q

Greez


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kein thema! kannst du wenn du möchtest am samstag nach dem angeln abholen! dann dauerts nicht mehr so lange:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da fehlt mir leider momentan die Kohle!!!|uhoh: 
Brauch März und April um jeweils 300 Eus abzuzwacken + meinen Geburtstag...
Deshalb erst Mitte April möglich!!!


----------



## djoerni (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kein problem! aquarium wird nächste woche leer gemacht und dann hol es dir ab wenn du meinst das es geht!


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hi Jan!
> Hab mir was bissl edleres geholt, als meine Erstausstattung, die mir fürs gufieren recht grob erschien...
> 
> Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3.00 30-120 g Wg
> ...


 
Bei der Rute hast Du eine 1a Wahl getroffen, sehr gutes Gerät #6 
Die Rolle muß ich ehrlich sagen spricht mich an  Du bist bestimmt so nett und zeigst Sie mir am Sa mal.Die paßt bestimmt optimal an meine Senso Pilk 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Chris, 
haste schon Feierabend?
Klar kannste dir das Röllchen am Sa betrachten und auch mal die eine oder andere Drift testfischen...
Sind ja unter Pfarrerstöchtern, gell! :q
Du hast die Rute auch in 3 m.
Geht das mit den angeblich hohen Aufbauten gut?
Aber ich denk man muss eh nen Pendelwurf machen?!?


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hallo zusammen


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@dirk 
Pendelwurf brauchst du nich, der Bug ist schön offen, da kann man voll rausknüppeln, meine Senso hat auch 3 m + gleiches Wg!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin moin bin heile wieder angekommen .:vik:

dat willich wohl glauben das die arbeitskolegen nich schlecht geguckt haben,die sind jetz bestimmt auch von feinen angelgerät überzeugt und werfen ihre weidengerten wech:q lass den chris blos nich mit der rolle rumhantieren sonnst stehst du den ganzen tag aufem kutter und schaust nur zu:qwie chris mit deiner ausrüstung#: @ fynn wünsche dir ne schnelle genesung.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Na, das haste ja fein abgeändert da oben!!!|kopfkrat
So war das mit dem testfischen net ganz gemeint...
Da hat der Herr glaube was falsch verstanden|uhoh:
So, jetzt darfste doch nur mal kurz gucken!!! :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Na, das haste ja fein abgeändert da oben!!!|kopfkrat
> So war das mit dem testfischen net ganz gemeint...
> Da hat der Herr glaube was falsch verstanden|uhoh:
> So, jetzt darfste doch nur mal kurz gucken!!! :q


 
:c  shit ertappt! :m  beim nächsten mal vlt.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ach chris iss ja auch da|wavey: nich meinen letzten beitrag lesen sonnst bekomme ich von dir|splat2: :q

auswerfen geht auch bei viel takelage köder kurz halten und kurz anreißen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ach chris iss ja auch da|wavey: nich meinen letzten beitrag lesen sonnst bekomme ich von dir|splat2: :q


 
|sagnix :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mann, gleich Feierabend!!!
Nur noch 2 1/2 Tage schaffen...
GOIL!!!
Würd am liebsten heut Abend schon mal vom Balkon auf Nachbars Westi jiggen!!! :q
Is en kapitaler Westi, gibt bestimmt nen tollen Drill!!!


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann, gleich Feierabend!!!
> Nur noch 2 1/2 Tage schaffen...
> GOIL!!!
> Würd am liebsten heut Abend schon mal vom Balkon auf Nachbars Westi jiggen!!! :q
> Is en kapitaler Westi, gibt bestimmt nen tollen Drill!!!


 
Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Mann, gleich Feierabend!!!
> Nur noch 2 1/2 Tage schaffen...
> GOIL!!!
> Würd am liebsten heut Abend schon mal vom Balkon auf Nachbars Westi jiggen!!! :q
> Is en kapitaler Westi, gibt bestimmt nen tollen Drill!!!




:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja endlich Feierabend

Bis später Peter


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

chris was macht deine leitung ? wieder fit? oder noch probleme?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hab mir auch nen Flachmann geleistet!!!
Werd mal nen feinen Tropfen einfüllen, damit wir was standesgemäßes zum anstoßen haben...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hab ich auch ab und an bei.für den schnellen durst zwischendurch:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ne, ich kann heute garnicht mehr vorbeischauen und ich denke mit morgen Früh siehts auch ganz Finster aus. Diesmal ist nicht Versatel schuld, nein der Scheiß Router verbindet sich irgendwie nicht mit denen, mal sehen ob ich das heute Abend hinkriege.

Doch morgen auf jeden Fall und wenn ich wieder vorzeitig zur Arbeit muß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Naja bis denn erstmal 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

denn wünsch ich dir ma gutes gelingen bis denne irgendwann|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bis nachher, jetzt erst mal heimgurken!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na sicher muß ja auch mal sein.


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So, endlich daheim!
Andy, wie füg ich große Bilder hier ein?
Dass die im Text stehen und nicht als Anhang...
Dann mach ich mich die nächsten zwei Tage mal an einen längst fälligen Fangbericht :q |rolleyes 
Ist ein sehr sehr witziges Nachtangeln gewesen, letztes Jahr, als es so heiß war!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

keine ahnung geht wohl nur als anhang,bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen überfragt muß ich wohl auch ma ein bischen experimentieren|rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Vielleicht erst als Word Datei schreiben und dann kopieren und einfügen? #c 
Werd mal hier rumsuchen, die haben da doch bestimmt schon mal irgendwo was zu geschrieben...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

lass ma was hören würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Fynn_sh (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

du musst die Bilder irgendwo hochladen und hier dann einfach mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 einfügen :m


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hi, habs gefunden!
Ein netter Mensch aus Bayern hat's echt gut erklärt... #6 

Hier: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Werd mich dann heut Abend schon mal dranmachen und losschreiben...


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich mach auch gleich schon mal Größenvergleichsbilder von den beiden Rollen...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hi, habs gefunden!
> Ein netter Mensch aus Bayern hat's echt gut erklärt... #6
> 
> Hier: http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm




jau das iss ja echt nich so schwer:m

sach ma haste mitbekommen chris fährt dieses jahr im juli nach kroatien.er hat das falsch verstanden.2008 iss er mit dabei |jump:dat wird lustich .und die frauen haben auch zu tun .mit sich|supergri können wir schön den großen jagen:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin flocke
wat issss mam für ein beruf?|supergri


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das wird dann glaub ich en extrem witziger Tripp!!!
Fischen bis der Arzt kommt und die Mädels können sich auch en schönen Tag machen, ohne dass Langeweile aufkommt...#6 
Bestens, wenn dann noch abends die Thunfischsteaks auf'm Grill liegen...
Is ne echte Alternative zu sonstigem Urlaub! :q 

So, muss jetz noch bissel schön Wetter machen, dass ich Samstag auch mit ruhigem Gewissen angeln kann.
Wenn unsre Babysitter ja net in Urlaub wären, hätt die Maus auch mitkommen können. So muss sie diesmal zu Haus bleiben...

Zweimal große Einkaufstour als Ersatz is schon ausgehandelt! |uhoh: 

Bis morgen!

Langen Abend und angenehme Nacht


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Zweimal große Einkaufstour als Ersatz is schon ausgehandelt! |uhoh:



na da würd ich aber sagen, da kommst du aber nochmal gut bei wech|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|laola: 72h ,4320min ,259200sec |laola:

dann gehts entlich los zum #:​


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

N`abend

Ja leider streikt mein Router immer noch!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris
bekommst du keinen neuen von deinem anbieter?
sag blos du bist schonwieder inner firma?|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ne, ich hab nur Splitter und Modem neu bekommen der Router ist sozusagen eigenanteil.
und ja bin schon wieder rüber in die Firma is ja zum Glück nicht sehr weit.
Ich könnt |splat: bei diesem Scheiß, immer is irgendwas


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das nenne ich ja wohl arbeitseinsatz|uhoh:

schau mal bei boey die haben relativ günstige router.
bei mir iss der zum glück dabei gewesen aber meist geht er ja sowieso nach garantie ende in dutten,hab zumindest immer das glück


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Meine Frau hatte gerade voll den zick Anfall |director: 

|muahah: ich hab nich zugehört aber da waren Worte wie: Scheiß Angeln, *immer* gehst Du....., bald bin ich weg..,

Immer dieses Theater!!! :v |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

uuups sooft bisste doch garnich weg|uhoh:

dat iss eideutig das südliche temperament:qhataber auch was gutes|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das nenne ich ja wohl arbeitseinsatz|uhoh:
> 
> schau mal bei boey die haben relativ günstige router.
> bei mir iss der zum glück dabei gewesen aber meist geht er ja sowieso nach garantie ende in dutten,hab zumindest immer das glück


 
Problem ist ja der hat bis vorgestern tadellos seinen Dienst verrichtet und nu "wählt" er sich nicht mehr beim Anbieter ein, 
hab alles probiert aber der will nich. :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

haste kein bekannten wo du dir mal einen leihen kannst nur um sicher zu gehen das er kaputt iss


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> uuups sooft bisste doch garnich weg|uhoh:


 
Doch jeden Tag 2 mal, eigentlich immer außer Mo-So.
Das is es doch, ich geh schon kaum los und dann diese Sprüche nur weil ich mal Sa, am EINKAUFS Sa, Angeln will.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> haste kein bekanten wo du dir mal einen leihen kannst nur um sicher zu gehen das er kaputt iss


 
Mein Schwager ist berufl. Systemadmin, aber der hatte die letzten Tage keine Zeit.Mal sehen der macht das schon..|rolleyes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Doch jeden Tag 2 mal, eigentlich immer außer Mo-So.
> Das is es doch, ich geh schon kaum los und dann diese Sprüche nur weil ich mal Sa, am EINKAUFS Sa, Angeln will.



ahh daran liegt es ,hat sie kein kraftfahrzeug. dat iss natürlich ne katastrophe,kann dich auch abholen wenn denn besser iss.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das wär natürlich der Hammer, damit könnte ich hier viel Spannung rausnehmen, aber eigentlich wollte ich auch mal mit meinem eigenen Auto Fahren(Das geht in richtung meiner Frau).
Wie Fahrt ihr denn überhaupt, also wieviel Leute wieviel Autos.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich fahre mit eigendem auto und nehm noch nen bekannten mit.
fahre lüneburg durchen tunnel gen norden.liegt das aufem weg ansonsten fahre ich etwas früher los.kein thema platz hab ich genug.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich werd das heut Abend mal Ansprechen vlt. beruhigt sie sich ja wieder, wenn nicht auch in ordnung.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu noch 2 tage und der Spaß geht los  :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar wie gesagt iss kein problem.wo müßte ich dich denn abholen,vorrausgesetzt du fährst nich selber,dann kann ich schonmal gucken.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich würd Abfahrt Nr.19 auf der A7 dazuhüpfen :z

Guckst du hier... http://www.viamichelin.de/


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das iss ja nu überhaupt kein thema, iss ja nichma irgendwo inner citty.|supergri da kannst du dir den sprit sowieso sparen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So dann wolln wir mal! Ich muß nochmal eben nach Hause!

Bis denn 
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar und immer schön den kopf eiziehen falls ein pilker geflogen kommt|supergri war nur ein witz.
bis heut abend oder so
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na das iss ja nu überhaupt kein thema, iss ja nichma irgendwo inner citty.|supergri da kannst du dir den sprit sowieso sparen.


 

ne is direkt an der Autobahn, ja der mit dem Sprit is echt ein Argument :m , ich kanns dann auf der Freien Autobahn auch immer nicht lassen, da geht immer ordentlich was durch #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

gut dann sach ma bescheid dem frauchen.das der andy kommt.
na da hast du ja nochmal glück gehabt ich bin ein ruhiger fahrer hatte mal den sensenmann begegnet,aber ich wollte noch nich|supergri
seid dem geh ich die sache etwas ruhiger an.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so muß jetzt flitzen
bis denne 
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hallo 
ja das Wetter mal wieder, sieht ja nach ein bischen mehr Wind aus! 

http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/kiel_leuchtturm

schön anfüttern :v

z.Zt. ist es hier richtig schön Frühlingshaft, so könnte das gerne bleiben :g


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

upps bissel wind wird kommen ,aber egal den stecken wir wech:vik: bei uns war heute auch frühling hat richtig spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mönsch, dat sieht mir ganz nach nem feinen Arbeitstach aus...
Bei so Bildern vermiss ich schon bissi meinen alten Beruf!
Aber na ja, zu Haus ist auch genug zu wurschteln!

Soll das Wetter wieder stürmischer werden?!?
Gute Gelegenheit mal rauszufinden, wie weit der Magen seetauglich ist.
Und anfüttern bringt die dicksten Fische!!! :v
Is beim Karpfenangeln und feedern ja nix anderes...

Hab heut nen anständigen Bericht in Word verfasst, werd's heut Abend mit Bildchen versehen und ins Board stellen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann tu aber kund wohin du den bericht stellst.
wieso warste auch mal aufem dach?


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Als Heizungsbauer hab ich oft bei Kaminsanierung auf Dächern rumkrabbeln müssen! :q
Auch das ein oder andere Dach hab ich schon geholfen zu decken...
Wenn's Wetter gut ist, kein Thema.
Aber wenn nass und rutschig, das ist nicht meine Welt!!! |uhoh:
So, Feierabend!

Bis nachher...


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey ho Andy,

da bin ich wieder!
Mache gleich im Raubfischbereich nen neuen Thread auf...
Nur noch schnell die Bildchen hochladen, kann bissl dauern!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klar bin mega gespannt.hab mir jetzt fürn rechner ein bluetooth stick geholt,mein handy hab ich wenigstens immer bei,so schaff ich denn wohl auch mal ein paar bildchen einzufügen,zumindest in zukunft.:vik:na chris sein router haut wohl noch nich hin hat sich heute abend garnich sehen lassen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wat iss los dirk warte schon ganz gespannt wollte doch der erste sein,muß aber gleich an der matraze horchen.na denn morgen in der frühe .noch viel erfolg#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Teil 1 steht drin!
Mann, is der blanke Horror so viele Bilder reinzustellen!
Schau mal unter Traumnachtangeln 2006 Teil 1


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

war natürlich der erste#6 saugeil das fehlt mir auchnoch,aber kommt mit sicherheit,und hoffendlich auch anner spinnrute.

bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin 
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mein Router läuft wieder, bis wir raushatten was das war. so ein mist ich hatte das Passwort für meine Versatel e-mail geändert und schon konnte der Router sich nicht mehr im netz anmelden, tja so is das wenn man rumfummelt aber keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wat hir los konntest wohl die ganze nacht nich schlafen wat.
good morning:vik: übermorgen geht es looooos:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja hab die halbe nacht vor Aufregung wachgelegen |gaehn:
aber egal
könntest Du mich netterweise mitnehmen, da hat aber jemand ein dummes gesicht gemacht |uhoh: als ich erwähnt hab das das Auto dableibt |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na siiiicher nehm ich dich mit.kann doch nich zulassen das fru ihren einkaufstag verschieben muß|supergri und du womöglich den ganzen tag an |splat2: denken mußt.|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:

Dange #r 

ja sonst muß ich den ganzen Tag |scardie: und auch ganz viel :c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|pftroest: dat kriegen wir schon.|supergri

schick mir mal nochmal deine handy nr hab sie letztes mal vergessen abzuspeichern.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Da is noch ein kleines stück Autobahn-zubringer ca 1km, ob mir da noch entgegen kommen könntest dann könnt ich zu Fuß dahin kommen und direkt rein :z machen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

blödsinn ich kann dich doch von zuhause abholen.meinst du 1 km schafft mein auto nich von der autobahn runner|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bekommen iss abgespeichert


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

dat is natürlich auch wieder wahr |rolleyes

hab das mal rausgesucht ... http://www.viamichelin.de


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

genau da komm ich hin:vik: iss doch kein thema.nich dat du nachher vomganzen takle tragen ganz müde bist und die langeland als schlafplatz nimmst in der zeit wo wir leos jagen.|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sehr geil, ich freu mich |laola:
Dann muß ich jetzt nur noch Fr abend die Ringler abholen und alles is gut :vik:
und schon wieder komm ich kaum gegen das bedürfnis an, dort noch gleich eine kleine rolle zu erstehen, aber zum Glück haben die keinen meiner ausgewählten Favoriten am Lager |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah: ich bin nächste woche ein tach in berlin etwa100 meter von der baustelle wech is ein riesen einkaufscenter .da war meiner erste frage gibt da angelladen? und chefe sacht logo ein riesen laden |uhoh: son glück dann müßt ihr wohl alleine arbeit tun sachte ich:q hoffendlich haben die penn,ich weiß auch nich was für ein laden das iss ,lass mich überraschen.#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> logo ein riesen laden |uhoh: son glück dann müßt ihr wohl alleine arbeit tun


 
Gute Sache son riesen Laden #6 haben hier genug so Minilädchen mit drei Pilkern an der Wand aber gleich um die Ecke ist Moritz-Nord, ein Riesending da findet man immer was #d :q ...und darf Glücklich nach Hause ziehen #v


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na das iss ja prima sollte man sich mal ein we treffen und shoppen gehn ich weiß nähmlich nich wo das is ,aber ich kenne einen der weiß wo moritz iss.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich glaub da in Kiel direkt an der Autobahn haben die auch so ein Monster Angelcenter hingestellt, werd gleich mal suchen, dann könnten wir Sa Abend nochmal da langschauen wenn noch geöffnet! Moritz schließt wie alle mir bekannten Angelläden 16 oder 17 uhr, die in Kiel haben aber meiner Meinung nach sogar So geöffnet(ich muß mal gucken, bevor ich hier irgend einen scheiß erzähle)!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ach nur kein streß meine frau wollte sowieso nach hh ihren bruder besuchen .hab ihr schon mitgeteilt das ich dann ma schnell um die ecke muß ,ma schaun vlt nächsten monat. sollte das klappen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sach ma hast du nu wattis in laboe bestellt?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich glaub da in Kiel direkt an der Autobahn haben die auch so ein Monster Angelcenter hingestellt, werd gleich mal suchen, dann könnten wir Sa Abend nochmal da langschauen wenn noch geöffnet!



obwohl|uhoh: hoffendlich haben die offen .hab gerade taler gezählt:q
die müßen wech iss schon ein ansatz von grünspahn zu erkennen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja sag bescheid, dann gehen wir da zusammen hin  :m
aber wenn Du nach HH kommst mußt Du Dir auch unbedingt die Gummitanke ansehen, ist zwar klein aber #6 ist direkt beim AK St.Georg um die Ecke, leicht zu finden gut zu parken!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> obwohl|uhoh: hoffendlich haben die offen .hab gerade taler gezählt:q
> die müßen wech iss schon ein ansatz von grünspahn zu erkennen|muahah:


 
|muahah: ja meine Scheine sind auch schon ganz vergilbt  
Wenn da das richtige Material vorliegt kanns losgehen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

das war mein vorhaben .können uns dann je treffen kenn mich in hh nich so aus.:vik: und zu zweit shoppen macht ja viel mehr spaß:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Wenn da das richtige Material vorliegt kanns losgehen :q



na dann such mal raus wo der iss.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> sach ma hast du nu wattis in laboe bestellt?


 
Nein verpennt |schlafen ich ruf da heute noch an #x aber der hat sowieso welche da und wir wollen ja nicht 200 sondern nur 20, gut mit Pech wollte der vor uns 200 #q  aber so ist das nu mal. :q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann such mal raus wo der iss.


 
Ich hab das irgenwo gelesen, aber 200 Angelzeitungen komplett durchsehen  
Ich such nachher mal im I-net auf die schnelle hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klarro ansonsten bleibt ja noch dein fachgeschäft. so werd mich mal fertich machen,und schnell den tag zu ende bringen.
bis denne
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schnell noch den Tag dann noch ein halben und gut #: ist angesagt

bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

oh nein...jetzt hats mich überkommen, hab mir die Spro Blue Arc 740 bestellt wird in ca 2Stunden frei Haus geliefert  #v

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

;+;+;+;+;+;+ wie in 2 stunden frei haus ;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schei ße die Windvorhersagen gefallen mir ja gar nicht...habe echt keine Lust, dass mich das :v  überkommt #d


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@andy 
hab mir die Rolle von unserem Fahrer mitbringen lassen |supergri

@Fynn
deine Signatur sagt aber was anderes


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

bis wieviel wind fährt die langeland?

@chris schicke dir heute abend ne bestellung .ich nehme mal an das ich sie morgen früh pünklich 8,00 uhr habe :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> @Fynn
> deine Signatur sagt aber was anderes



Ja eigentlich habe ich auch kein Problem mit wind, bis 8Bft "Sirius erprobt" :q 
Nur durch Grippe und dadurch resultierende Kreislaufprobleme  wirds nicht besser #q 

Nebenbei werden wir am Bug noch klitschenass werden und die Fischerei ist ja auch nicht unbedingt leichter, bei 'ner starken Drift.

@andy
am Besten morgen Abend mal anrufen...dann weißte es 100%


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nu wartet erstma die zeit ab,wie oft hat der wetterbericht in den letzten wochen hingehauen? da weiß einer nich was der andere schreibt.bei uns wurde heute zb ein herlicher frühlingstag ab mittag angekündigt,nur komisch das ich keine sonne sah und ab 10 uhr zu hause saß weil es geplattert hat wie aus eimern.

ich rufe morgen gen abend mal durch ,und sag hier bescheid.

gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Nee, oder??? 
Ham die jetzt echt Sturm vorherdesagt? :c 
Hoffentlich klappt das mim Wetter! Bei uns war heut feinstes Frühlingswetter! Ganzen Tag Sonne!
Aber bis Windstärke 7 müßte die Langeland doch rausfahren...
Dann wird eben bissi angefüttert, kann net so wild werden!
Will aufs Wasser, muß doch meine neuen Sachen einweihen :q 

@Chris,

war ja auch'n Blitzkauf mit deinem Röllchen!!!  
Glückwunsch dazu!!! So können wir ja en richtiges Testfischen veranstalten...
Der Colli HB hat auch ne neue Rute.
Allein deshalb *muss* das Wetter mitspielen!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so ausrüstung überprüfen erfolgreich beendet.
kann los gehen .halt tanken muß ich noch.:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und bei mir sieht es net anders aus 2 neue ruten und eine neue rolle:vik:.


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Also, ihr fahrt doch auch hoch, egal welches Wetter?!?


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Können ja jede Drift die Ruten tauschen... |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

nu hab ma keine angst wir weden morgen abend sehen was uns das wetter beschert ich rufe gegen abend auf der langeland an.
aber ich denke mal es sollte rein wettertechnisch nichts im wege stehen. wenn engel reisen du weist doch:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Können ja jede Drift die Ruten tauschen... |supergri  |supergri




blos nich nur 3 driften dann bin ich aber enttäuscht.|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Also, ihr fahrt doch auch hoch, egal welches Wetter?!?


 
Ach  |supergri  das wird schon! Der Wind wird lt. Vorhersage max BfT 5-6. Da fängt Wetter doch gerade mal an! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mensch andy was is los noch ein kleines bischen vor  |schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu werd ma nich frech hab nur nen kaffee gemacht stehst du jetzt vor lauter aufregung immer schon halb sex auf,oder wie oder wat.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:

komm bis auf den obligatorischen Montag und durch meinen Fehler auch noch Mi, hab ichs diese Woche immer rechtzeitig geschafft :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau dat iss war dazu ersemal #r |supergri. man ich bin total zerknittert hab überhaubt kein bock auf dach rumtütteln, das wird bestimmt son ellenlanger tach heute.:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hoffentlich nicht |motz: , ich hab mir Gestern schon,schön zeitraubende Sachen zurechtgelegt, um den Tag schnell rum zu bringen, aber ich darf zum Glück auch nur bis 14uhr.
Dann muß ich bis 18uhr warten um die Ringler zu holen und dann schenell ab in die Falle |schlaf:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:neuer  smilie |gaehn: könnte ich sein heut morgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht |motz: , ich hab mir Gestern schon,schön zeitraubende Sachen zurechtgelegt, um den Tag schnell rum zu bringen, aber ich darf zum Glück auch nur bis 14uhr.
> Dann muß ich bis 18uhr warten um die Ringler zu holen und dann schenell ab in die Falle |schlaf:



du hast gut ich denke mal ich bin nicht vor 17,30 heute zu hause ,dann einkaufen ,schnitzelchen braten,auto sauber machen,tanken ,dann erst gegen 21 uhr|schlafen


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:

ja besser als |krank: , was ist den mit Fynn der wird doch wohl nich schwächeln


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

keine ahnung, hat sich noch nich so recht ausgelassen ,aber ich denk mal er kommt,was sagt der wind?


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> du hast gut ich denke mal ich bin nicht vor 17,30 heute zu hause ,dann einkaufen ,schnitzelchen braten,auto sauber machen,tanken ,dann erst gegen 21 uhr|schlafen


 
übelst #q  aber da kann man nichts machen |motz:
wobei das natürlich den Vorteil hat, das es, wenn Du mit allem durch bist, eigentlich auch gleich losgeht  
Ich muß noch den General über mich ergehen lassen :g  aber zum Glück keine Alarm-Übung am Sa |director: #x |motz:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> ....was sagt der wind?


 
guckst du schnell selber... http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/kiel_leuchtturm |supergri 

Ich find, alles schick! :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich muß noch den General über mich ergehen lassen :g



au weiah |jump:  mein general iss erst sontach dranne |jump:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> guckst du schnell selber... http://www.windfinder.de/forecast/kiel_leuchtturm |supergri
> 
> Ich find, alles schick! :m




iss i.o. hat ein wenig abgeflaut.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mein reden, das wird schon noch! :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wenn du schon am späten nachmittag |schlaf: tust sehen wir uns heut abend ja garnich mehr. ich düse hier gegn 2 uhr los dürfte dann c.a. 4 uhr bei dir sein.muß ja bis lüneburg in schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren die haben mittlerweile bis dahin ca 12 blitzer aufgebaut.#q alls vollidi oten,abzocker.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

sorry das ich nicht so ganz dabei bin, aber mein neuer Schatz :l fordert sehr viel aufmerksamkeit 
so schön :vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie du kuschelst doch wohl nich etwa mit der süßen blue arc am frühen morgen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn du schon am späten nachmittag |schlaf: tust sehen wir uns heut abend ja garnich mehr. ich düse hier gegn 2 uhr los dürfte dann c.a. 4 uhr bei dir sein.muß ja bis lüneburg in schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren die haben mittlerweile bis dahin ca 12 blitzer aufgebaut.#q alls vollidi oten,abzocker.


 
Kleiner Tip vor Schulen und allg. Tempo30 zonen stehen Sie nicht, da kann man immer noch ein bischen Zeit rausholen  

Abzocker!


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wie du kuschelst doch wohl nich etwa mit der süßen blue arc am frühen morgen|muahah:


 
Is schon schwierig, aber machbar |rotwerden  #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

na dann komm mal nach salzwedel,und lass dich überraschen.:r


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Is schon schwierig, aber machbar |rotwerden  #6



ich habs geahnt |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> na dann komm mal nach salzwedel,und lass dich überraschen.:r


 
Ich war in Munster beim Bund, ich kenn das grüne Volk da in der Gegnd schon ganz gut, bei uns geht das zum Glück eher gesittet ab! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich war in Munster beim Bund, ich kenn das grüne Volk da in der Gegnd schon ganz gut, bei uns geht das zum Glück eher gesittet ab! #6



jetzt wo sie die schicken neuen vercromten haben drehen die völlig durch,in fast jedem ort stehen die .sogar zwischen den orten auf der landstraße. das alles seid ca einem jahr.vorher kam man super durch.|uhoh:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das ist bei uns hier auch massiv spürbar, die sind pötzlich vermehrt am schwärmen. 
Ich weiß nicht wie lange das her ist, schätze 2Jahre da wars in HH plötzlich völlig leer was grüne präsenz anging, die durften nicht mehr durch die Gegend fahren weil zu Teuer!
Jetzt sind die inzwischen auch fast an jeder Ecke! #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

achso nich grüne volk sagen die heißen eis verkäufer, dazumal grün weiß- pistazie/ vanille.  heutzutage blau weiß- blueberry-vanille .|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Das ist bei uns hier auch massiv spürbar, die sind pötzlich vermehrt am schwärmen.
> Ich weiß nicht wie lange das her ist, schätze 2Jahre da wars in HH plötzlich völlig leer was grüne präsenz anging, die durften nicht mehr durch die Gegend fahren weil zu Teuer!
> Jetzt sind die inzwischen auch fast an jeder Ecke! #d



zum jahresende wirds ruhiger. das is uns hier auch schon aufgefallen.momentan sieht man die hier auch überall.


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:

Ja, Schade eigentlich, der gute alte "Was ist außen Gr.. und Innen H*hl" geht nu auch nich mehr


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

kenn ich nich sach ma


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

naja manchmal können sie ja auch ganz nützlich sein #c , den eigentlich sollte ich mich nicht beschweren, zu oft überladen u.ä. Unterwegs aber noch nicht drangekriegt worden! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kenn ich nich sach ma


 
Außen Grün und Innen Hohl :q  aber der Zug ist mit den Neuen Uniformen ja abgefahren oder laufen die bei euch noch in Grün rum


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> naja manchmal können sie ja auch ganz nützlich sein #c , den eigentlich sollte ich mich nicht beschweren, zu oft überladen u.ä. Unterwegs aber noch nicht drangekriegt worden! #6



glück gehabt nenn ich das#d obwohl mein schwiegervater iss auch bei der trachtengruppe er sacht auch,nehm dich vor den jüngeren in acht alles ü 40 iss erträglich. aber außnahmen bestätigen die regel.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Außen Grün und Innen Hohl :q  aber der Zug ist mit den Neuen Uniformen ja abgefahren oder laufen die bei euch noch in Grün rum



ja soweit war ich schon aber was iss der gegensatz von was wird das abgeleitet grün und hohl. iss ja auch wurst. bei uns wird langsam umgestellt sind quasie jetzt noch mischbullen|muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

...Schnittlauch!!  ist richtig!! |schild-g der Kandidat erhält den Hauptgewinn eine Ausfahrt mit der MS Langeland am 17.02.07, Eigenanreise mit Zwischenstop zwecks Aufnahme anderer Mitangler #d


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ...Schnittlauch!!  ist richtig!! |schild-g der Kandidat erhält den Hauptgewinn eine Ausfahrt mit der MS Langeland am 17.02.07, Eigenanreise mit Zwischenstop zwecks Aufnahme anderer Mitangler #d



#q#q#q naklar hab ich doch schonmal gehört #q#q#q

sowas dummes aber auch von mir|uhoh: naja bin halt noch etwas|gaehn:


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> .... iss ja auch wurst. bei uns wird langsam umgestellt sind quasie jetzt noch mischbullen|muahah:


 
Das ist das beste die einen machen schon schön auf Dicke Hose und dazwischen stehen ein paar in grün :z die aussehen als ob sie :c wollen |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja immer schön die schlausten nach vorn.:vik: so werd dann mal falls wir uns heute nich mehr sehe dann bis morgen früh 4 uhr .

bis denne
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Wann bist du heute Abend hier?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich sach ma zwischen 18 und 19 uhr eher werd ich es wohl nich schaffen.

und tschü

andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jo bis denn

Gruß Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Also Jungs...da mein Name ja mal wieder gefallen ist  

Wind wäre für mich ok, DWD sagt Ost 6 an, d.h. wir kommen auf realistische 4-5 :q Gleich ncohmal den Dänen gucken, nachdem gehen ja die meisten Käptn's.
Dat sollte auf der Langeland i.O. sein. Ist ja zum Glück nicht son ganz lütter Kahn  

Das andere Problem ist die Grippe, die heute Nacht nochmal wieder richtig zugelangt hat...:v  (der smiley sagt alles).
Aber ich sach mal wenn ich die nächste Nacht nicht aufm Klo verbringe, bin ich morgen früh dabei   Aber dat lässt sich ja heute Abend schon mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik: FEIERABEND :vik: bald gehts los:vik:

@fynn du machst das schon wenn nich geht geht halt nich kann man nichts machen.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so männers kann losgehen hab gerade telefoniert wind is i.o.
ausfahrt steht nichts im wege.:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin dirk wann machst du los ?:vik:

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey Andy,
es ist zum k*cken! :v 
Meinen Ältesten hat die Grippe heut Nacht gepackt!
Fast 41° Fieber schon den ganzen Tag und total im Ar**h und natürlich megaquängelig!!! :-(((
Für mich fällt die Tour flach!!! :v :v :v 
Es ist wie verhext, das ist wieder so einer dieser Tage, wo man das Weglaufen kriegen könnte!!!!
Wenn ich jetzn hier wegfahren würd, dann wär ich glaube wieder Junggeselle. Mann, Mann, Mann!!!
Jetzt sitz ich hier, guck mein fertig gepacktes Gerödel an und könnt grad mal :c ...

Na ja, vertretet mir ja ordentlich das Anglerboard und fangt ein paar stramme Leos für mich mit!
Ich wünsch euch jetzt schon mal ein dickes Petry Heil!
Bestes Wetter gibts morgen auch noch dazu  #d :v 

Verdammt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

schei ße man kannst einen leid tun aber es kommen bessere tage .neuer termin iss in planung ende märz :vik: und du bist eingeplant#6 wollte eigendlich fast nich mehr aber unter diesen umständen muß ich einfach nochmal los will dich doch kennenlernen.#6

greez andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Geht mir ganz genauso, Mann!!!
Aber Gott sei Dank gibbet ja das I-Net!
Wir werden auf jeden Fall dies Jahr noch das ein oder ander Mal zusammen fischen...
Ende März hört sich verdammt gut an!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

alles klaro alder quatsch ich nachher mit chris ab und dann steht hier morgen abend ein neuer termin.:vik:

so werd jetzt audoooo packen.

greez andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Dann wünsch ich euch dicke Fische!!!
Das mim neuen Termin werd ich gleich anfangen auszuarbeiten...
Hab ja jetzn die schönste Zeit!!! Sch*iß!!! 
Grüß mir Chris schön (auch unbekannterweise)!
Ich bin mit allen meinen Hirnwindungen bei euch!!! :q 

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jou bin fertisch mit packen jetz noch ein bissel #u und um 2 los

zum chris dann weider zum#:#a  melden uns morjen gen abend.
gruß
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hi hi, 700!!! |muahah:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

uups tatsächlich:q wat du so allet siehst.
bin jetz wech
bis morgen abend gegen 20 uhr

gruß
andy:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Yo, machet jutt!!!
Bis morgen! Werd mich jetzt aus lauter Frust vor die Glotze hängen und bis morgen schlechte Laune schieben...

Wenigstens ein Gutes hatte der Tag!
In der Firma haben sie heut durchblicken lassen, dass ich meinen Festvertrag in der Tasche hab!!! :q 

Greez, lange Abende und angenehme Nächte


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Dirk,
man üble Sache! Schade eigentlich aber wie Andy schon sagt Ende März , dann sind die kiddis auch wieder fit und vlt. können dann ja auch mal die Frauen mit.

Gruß Chris 

@andy 
verdammt jetzt hats meinen Browser zerlegt, mir passiert mit dem ding auch nur sch***. 
Ich steh morgen um 4 parat, bis denn |gutenach


----------



## Fynn_sh (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Für mich hat sich die Sache leider auch erledigt, wie für Dirk... :c 

Haut ordentlich was raus Jungs, ich bin gespannt auf den Bericht #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

man kann einfach nich pennen .dann wirds wohl wiedermal red bull in massen geben. schade fynn vlt im märz sag mal bescheid ob interesse besteht und ruhig auch einen vorschlag zum kutter.
:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so lumpen an ,und los auf die bahn .bis gleich denn chris:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> märz sag mal bescheid ob interesse besteht und ruhig auch einen vorschlag zum kutter.
> :vik:



Jep es besteht auf jeden Fall Interesse.

Mmh Kutter? Evtl. Heck oder Bug der Forelle chartern, wenn wir 10 Leute zusammen bekommen?
Aber nur wenn Laichdorschzeit bis dahin rum ist  
Ansonsten wäre ich auch wieder für die Langeland...oder die Blauort am Heck! Dem Kahn würde ich gerne noch 'ne Chance geben und das Heck sieht echt gemütlich aus #6 
Von Heiligenhafen halte ich persönlich nix...|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin @all, 
die keine Chance haben, so wie ich, bei diesem goilen Wetterchen an oder aufs Wasser zu kommen! :c 

Mir ist eigentlich voll Wurst (egal) wohin die nächste Tour geht!
Kutter oder Kleinboot
Laboe, Heiligenhafen, Heikendorf oder welcher Hafen auch immer!
Eins weiß ich auf jeden Fall, ich werd mit dabei sein!
Jetzn war ja das Dumme, dass meine Ellies, die in solchen Fällen als Babysitter fungieren, in Slovenien und Östereich die Berge unsicher machen!

Na ja, war schon gut, dass der Vadder zu Haus geblieben ist.
Der Kleine hat immer noch Fieber, zwar nur noch so um 39° rum, aber die Grippe hat ihn ganz schön zerlegt.
Und da wär mein Frauchen abgedreht, wenn ich Dorsche fangen gegangen wär!!! Kann ich ja schon bissel verstehen...

Hoffe nur, die Jungs ham sich ne Digicam mitgenommen und machen en paar nette Pics!!!

Sobald Andy und Chris heut Abend wieder hier erscheinen, werden wir zusammen nen neuen Tröt aufmachen. Dann sollte es doch möglich sein, mit mehreren Leutz die Spitze oder das Heck von nem Schiff zu chartern. Ham ja ordentlich Zeit um das Ganze zu planen!!!
Und das Laichdorschthema ist bis dahin auch vom Tisch! :vik: 

Greez Dirk


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So wies aussiehst hattet ihr ja noch Glück mitm Wind, zumindest ab Mittag isser ja voll eingeschlafen.

Achja Andy und Chris, vergesst bitte nicht zu schreiben, wer Kapitän war. Würde mich echt interessieren.

Bin echt mal gespannt...bin echt neidisch, dass ihr bei dem tollen Wetter fahren konntet #6

editdirk
wieso Spitze?
Ich fische iegentlich immer lieber im Heck...


----------



## MFT-Chris (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

N´abend 
bin auch mal kurz eingeschlafen |gaehn:

ja netter Tag, leider sehr wenig Fisch ##

@andy 
gut angekommen? ich bin erst mal geflegt umgekippt  #u , schreiben fällt auch nicht gerade leicht #d vlt. später! |closed:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin männers bin wieder im lande.
schreibe morgen mal meinen senf zu diesem tag.bin völlig kaputt.
nur soviel seid froh das ihr euch das net angetan habt.wenig fisch absolut scheiß wetter.
bis morgen denn muß jetzt erstmal umkippen|gaehn:

greez andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So'n Sche*ß!!!
Schade, hier war den ganzen Tach schönster Frühling.
Na ja, pennt erst mal richtig!
Morgen wird geschnackt!!!

Good night


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hehe sieht ganz lustig aus gerade, chris 505, andy 707 und dirk 222 Beiträge  

Hört sich ja nicht so pralle an...bin dann ma auf den Bericht gespannt


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin @

so nu bin ich ja ein ziehmlich gestandener mann glaubte ich:q
,durch meine arbeit, dachte ich ich kenne all meine muskeln da ich ja alles beanspruche,iss wohl nich so,heute habe ich muskelkater an stellen wo ich garnich wusste das es da was gibt.:q

naja die ausfahrt zum fangebiet dauerte c.a.2 stunden ,alle die mit ihrer ausrüstung noch zu tun hatten waren wohl nicht so begeistert,im hafen windig allerdings i.o kaum waren wir aus dem hafen raus ging es ab wasserfontainen schlugen überskomplette boot.tatsächlich windstärke 7 son pech alle waren vor dem ersten stopp blitzeblank suber geduscht.#6 aber voller hoffnung  und trotz allerdem guter laune,erster stopp ,oberschauklig aber naja drift kann man sich vorstellen ,der wind lag so auf rute und schnur das ein fühlen des pilkers fast unmöglich war.bei diesem stopp passierte nichts ,kein dorsch wurde gelandet.zweite stopp das gleiche spiel der erste und der letzte dorsch dieser drift kam ,ca.70cm :vik: meiner. soging es dann bis mittag weiter,ab und an mal ein fisch,  glaubt uns chris und ich wir haben alles versucht pilker alle größen gufi, naturköder,aber nichts.mittag bin ich dann komplett auf natur umgestiegen,der wind hatte etwas abgeflaut ca 5 bft ,da kam dann nochmal ein 50iger und eine platte bei mir.was insgesamt am nachmittag noch so kam weis ich nicht. insgesamt kamen bei dieser ausfahrt 15 fische bei 25 mann. viele gingen schneider aus,sollte nicht sein,leider auch chris obwohl er gewühlt hat wie ein wilder alles probiert was ging. andreas hat die langeland gefahren driften immer super angefahren gleichmäßig abwechselnd,allerdings habe ich am nachmittag festellen müssen ,wir hatten absolut keine untiefen ,alles sandboden und die gleiche tiefe,konnte ich ja schön beim naturködern testen. schade eigendlich das keine kanten angefahren wurden. andreas meinte die fische sind da wollen aber nich beißen;+ das hätte er nich sagen sollen,denn alle schauten sich ziehmlich nachdenklich an. 15 uhr war dann abpfiff,und alle waren froh diesen tag abzuschließen.

ein paar bilder folgen,chris stellt bestimmt auch ein paar ein.

gruß
andy:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an Andy...Aber bei schlecht Wetter kann man oft nichts machen. Wenn der Fisch dann auch noch vorsichtig beißt, kommen halt sone Ergebnisse zustande.

Hast du mal mit Andreas gesprochen, was es nun mit ihm und der Langeland auf sich hat?
Obs doch noch was mit der Sirius wird (steht ja immer noch völlig aufgetakelt im Hafen)?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

also soviel wie ich gestern erfahren habe soll sie wohl nach dänemark ins alteisen .schade drum iss wirklich eines der schönsten sommerkutter gewesen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Und fährt er die LL wirklich nur Vertretungsweise`für Gerrit, der jetzt nen neuen Kahn hat? :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Und fährt er die LL wirklich nur Vertretungsweise`für Gerrit, der jetzt nen neuen Kahn hat? :m



so und das iss der zeitpunk wo ich überfragt bin. mit der verschrottung weis ich auch nur von seinen beiden kumpels ,die aus seinem ort im harz kommen. mit den beiden standen wir zusammen in der spitze.

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so nu ein paar bildchen hab leider nur von morgens. die besten hat natürlich der chris , und wird sie bestimmt noch reinsetzen. die tage|supergri

bild 1 Chris beim fummeln, bild 2 Chris und Frank genannt N absoluter neueinsteiger und jungfernfahrt hat sich echt gut geschlagen. Bild 3 Ich der Andy beim gucken:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Schade das du nicht mehr weißt...
Dann muss ich wohl noch bis März-April warten. Werde erst dann wieder rausfahren, z.Z. bringts ja beim besten Willen nichts..

Wart ihr beiden zufällig öfter mal auf der Sirius?
Kommt mir irgendwie ziemlich bekannt vor #c


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich hatte sie 3-4 mal unter mir gehabt,iss aber auch schon 2 jahre her.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick von den Fängen gestern #d

*1 Platz wir MS Langeland  25 Angler 15 Fische
2 Platz      MS Tanja        40 Angler 11 Fische
3 Platz      MS Blauort      30 Angler   6 Fische
4 Platz      MS Simone      35 Angler   4 Fische
5 Platz      MS Karoline     38 Angler   2 Fische

Junge Junge 168 Angler auf 5 Schiffen mit gerade mal 38 Fischen.#c

*Da hat uns neptun aber mal gezeigt wo der hammer hängt.#d


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin,
bin grad dabei die Bilder zu verarbeiten könnte vlt. noch was dauern :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin Dirk #h
bin wieder fit:vik: aber chris iss bestimmt noch|schlafen hat ja gestern auch geackert wie ein wilder.#:

andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin grad dabei die Bilder zu verarbeiten könnte vlt. noch was dauern :m




moin da iss er ja#h kugst du ma hier hat dirk gefunden.http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

haab ich auch so getan geht echt schnell.

bis denne


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moinsen Andy, komm gleich bissl schreiben...

Nur grad eben mal den allabendlichen Kinder ins Bett bring Ritus durchmachen!

Bis gleich


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So Männers, erste Gute Nacht Geschichte rum...

War ja fangmäßig net so der Bringer! Aber wenn ihr trotzdem nen schönen Tag hattet, wars das wert!!! :g 
Wir wollen ja net nur volle Kisten, geht ja ums Erlebnis!
Vielleicht hat ja auchn Westerwälder gefehlt auf der schaukeligen See. Ich hätt dann ordentlich angefüttert und ruck zuck wären die Kisten voll gewesen... :v |pfisch:
#: #a 

Na ja, wie seid ihr denn mit eurem neuen Material zufrieden?
Ich hör ja gar nix...


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Oh mann... #d 
Hoffentlich ne Ausnahme


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

jau dirk meine balzer und die berkley ruten hab ich garnicht erst ausgepackt, hab wiedermal meine black star genommen,war an solch einem tagwohl die beste entscheidung.meine neue balzer blue matrix rolle war in betrieb  und ich sach mal  sie macht sich  ganz gut  aber wir wollen mal nich den tag vor dem abend loben ,erstmal soll sie  mal nochein bisschen zeigen was sie kann bevor ich ein endgültiges  urteil  ausspreche.:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Yo, bei zwei Fischen kann man ja auch net wirklich von Bewährungsprobe reden... F*ck!!!
Scheint aber auf der ganzen Ostsee so bescheiden gewesen zu sein.
War einfach kein guter Tag!
Nächstes Mal wird besser!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja auchn Westerwälder gefehlt auf der schaukeligen See.



jau das wäre voll goil geworden deine beiden plätze waren mit in der spitze ,wir hätten unmittelbar zusammengestanden.ich stand genau in der spitze backboard neben mir chris und steuerboard waren genau neben mir deine beiden.einen großen dank an dich so hatten wir sehr viel platz:vik:

greez andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal wird besser!!!



HOFFENDLICH|laola:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin chris
noch am schlafen oder wie ,hast wohl zu lange mit den bildern gespielt. will heute abend buchen was sagste die langeland nochmal quelen ,oder hai4 ,oder mal die christa.
gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy,
bin zurück von den toten 
Ich


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

:vik: da iss er ja .los lass uns schnell planen .ich muß los leos jagen.|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja wollte gerade einen Text ablassen, aber mein Rechner will schon wieder rumzicken, bin leider E März genauer am 30. zur Hochzeit der Schwester meiner Frau Eingeladen, vorher wird das mit mir leider nichts mehr!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ich dachte der 24 03 wäre ein guter termin.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

lieber 17. od 18. am 18.hab ich Geb. da könnte ich noch ne Fahrt durchboxen danach wird Kritisch


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

da wird es wohl schon eng mit den plätzen .wie sieht es am 07.04 bei dir aus? geht auch noch danach wirds bei mir eng.weißt doch meine dänische angeltour kommt dann bald.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ja April definitiv #6 problem ist die Hochzeit wenn ich nochmal vorher fahr und das klappt da nich so gut, weißt ja wie schnell man mal geflegt am Arsch ist.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt 07 april wohin ? mich persöhnlich reizt die langeland ja schon nochmal iss für fynn bestimmt auch leichter zu bewältigen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auf jeden Fall sollten wir die Langeland nochmal testen, bei den Fängen im Allg. ist da garantiert nochwas drin!


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wieder im Bug !!!?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

so sehe ich das nämlich auch ,wir waren schließlich das boot mit den wenigsten anglern und den meisten fischen....nu sach doch mal was zum termin geht der 07.04 bei dir klar?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> wieder im Bug !!!?



estmal anfrage auf heck wir werden sehen könnte noch die chance bestehen das ,das heck frei iss.


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Alles klar, 07.04. Langeland Bug, ich bin da :m
Zieht euch warm an Leo`s


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Heck war auch mein erster Gedanke hätt` ich auch mehr bock auf!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

prima:vik::vik::vik::vik: kläre heute abend 10 plätze ab dann neuer trööt. kannst du mir die bilder schicken per e-mail


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Bilder sind ab sofort wieder in bearbeitung, IrfanView runterziehen und weiter gehts...

wenn Du wieder da bist sind die Bilder Hochgeladen möglw. noch in nächster Zeit, kannst du mir nochmal die Namen der 2 Leute verraten die bei Micha mitgegefahren sind wg. Bildbeschreibung.

Danke Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Niko und maasi der mit der brille,der neben n stand. cih schick die mal meine e-mail wegen der kompletten bilderserie,dann mach ich mal nach ein paar fahrten ein bildband.

so muß jetzt 
bis später

gruß
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hier die Bilder...





Bild 1 Andy und Nico

Bild 2 Andy und die Jungs aus dem Harz

Bild 3 Micha2 am #u


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

und noch mehr... 

http://img256.*ih.us/img256/8231/andyamfummelnnr2.th.jpg http://img506.*ih.us/img506/6615/laboeammorgenvt2.th.jpg http://img256.*ih.us/img256/1129/andysfangud5.th.jpg

Bild 1 Andy`s Frühbastelstunde
Bild 2 Laboer Morgenimpressionen in "N" 
Bild 3 Das muß der Tagessieg gewesen sein!?! #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Seite 67 hat auch noch ein paar Bilderchen geschluckt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey Chris,

wenigstens hattet ihr nen schönen Tag auf'm Wasser!
Die Bilder sind jedenfalls Klasse! #6
Wär auch gern dabei gewesen...

Next time!!! |supergri

So, Feierabend! 
Vielleicht komm ich heut Abend noch bissl schreiben!

Greez


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

*moin all
so hab nen neuen termin leider hat der 07.04 nicht geklappt da haben schon 30 mann gebucht somit hab ich eine woche später das heck geordert. ich hoffe ihr könnt all.:vik:in der planung stehen bis jetzt : chris ,dirk ,fynn , N , icke, unser angeldealer,und ein kumpel. die beiden letzten sind nicht sicher gehen wir erstmal davon aus das noch 2 plätze frei sind warscheinlich wird micha sich noch mit einklinken.ich schick ihn erstmal eine pn. sobald ihr alle ein o.k gegeben habt eröffne ich ein neuen trööt.

gruß
andy*


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

also ich wolte uch erstma nen petri wünschen,auch wenn es nicht so dolle geklappt hat.#c

wenn genaue Daten feststehen,wäre ich auch geren dabei#hwenns denn in ordnung gehen würde|supergri


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

moin junger 
dorschler muß erstmal das o.k. von den anderen abwarten ob die noch jemand mitbringen .

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moin Andy
ich würde recht gerne noch meinen Fahrer mitbringen. Würd dat klappen? 
Einer iss ja noch frei...
Müsste den aber erstmal fragen, aber ich denke mal der wäre dabei.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

denke dat geht i.o. dirk wird auch noch jemanden mitbringen dann sind wir vollständig.


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@Junger Dorschler
was mir schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf rumschwirrt...warste mal mit bei nem Blinker Boardie Treffen auf der Sirius?
Bin mir net sicher ob du das warst... :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



andy0209 schrieb:


> denke dat geht i.o. dirk wird auch noch jemanden mitbringen dann sind wir vollständig.



wenn ich richtig zähle sind wir ohne micha 9 #c
der steht ja noch nicht mit in der Planung drin...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

mit micha 8 mit deinem fahrer 9


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Ich nehm auch noch mind. einen extra


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

wie jetzt bringste auch noch jemand mit ?


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

auf jeden Fall muß mein Neffe mit, der ist so geil darauf, letzes mal Blauort war sein erfolg eher mäßig, aber da is Potenzial vorhanden und der muß sonst :c und da werden bestimmt noch 1-2 Mann :c aber das ist mir egal, NEFFE MUß MIT #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Mensch chris hätteste das nich vorher ankündigen können ,nu mußte ich eine unmänge an telefonkosten ausgeben um noch einen platz nachzuordern.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
somit haben wir 11 plätze. der neffe muß mit#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Aber mal zum Termin, diesmal muß ich leider zwischendurch noch mal die Forelle kapern, das ist echt verdammt lang hin.
Heck macht bestimmt super Laune und bis dahin is auch bestes Wetter am Start |laola: ohhhhhhhh nein jetzt geht das wieder los, schnell mal einen Countdown generieren!! |muahah:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

ist das auf dem einen Foto Nico oder hab ich mich da verhauen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Countdown generieren!! |muahah:



WOLLTE GERADE FRAGEN WO ISS DER COUNTER:vik:


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> ist das auf dem einen Foto Nico oder hab ich mich da verhauen?



nee alles bestens#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Verdammt Du bist mir zuvor gekommen , aber ich werd mal was nettes zusammen basteln! #6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Verdammt Du bist mir zuvor gekommen , aber ich werd mal was nettes zusammen basteln! #6



ICH VERTRAUE DIR |laola:


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Dangeschön #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ chris guckst du hier http://www.angelsport-dekoning-shop.de/index.html die hab ich allerdings in 4,10 m 10-20 gr. ich finde die nich im i-net. aber der händler des vertauens wird sie dir bestellen können Spro Art Nr 2727410.

na toll funkst nich geh mal auf dieser seite unter spro ruten .seite 9 Spro Dyno Force Specialist Lake Trout 3,90


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Junger Dorschler
> was mir schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf rumschwirrt...warste mal mit bei nem Blinker Boardie Treffen auf der Sirius?
> Bin mir net sicher ob du das warst... :q



genau, da war ich noch 2 jahre jünger:vik:

Du meinst doch sicherlich das, wo du uns alle nass gemacht hast und wir ganz dumm da standen....#6:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicherlich das, wo du uns alle nass gemacht hast und wir ganz dumm da standen....#6:m



quatsch sowas macht fynn doch nich


----------



## BennyO (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hört sich nach einer schönen Tour an. Danke für die Fotos
Schade das es nur ein mäßiger Erfolg war.



Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

endlich bedankt sich mal einer für die tollen fotos war schon ganz doll am :c da macht man sich soviel mühe und keiner würdigt es.#6


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

|muahah:Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Moinsen, drei Tage vor meinem Burzeltach! Na das muss ja ne gute Tour werden!!! :q :vik: :q 

Also: Wir (Frauchen und meiner einer) sind definitiv mit dabei!!!

Team KOMPLETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Juhu!!!!! Freu!!!! |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Ole ole ole, ne neue Tour!!!
Babysitter sind da auch da, alles Bestens!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Hey, Andy! 
Für die Fotos hab ich doch schon Danke gesagt...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Super dann werd ich morgen mal hier dicht machen.
weiß ich doch das du dich bierdankt hast .aber der benny brauch glaub ich ein wenig bestätigung.
greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

Jo Andy ich hab Benny schon vermisst...sonst in jedem Thread was zu sagen, nur hier nicht  

@Philip
das hatte ich gar nicht mehr so in Erinnerung   Habe aber eben nochmal nachgeguckt...
Kann dich gerne nochmal so nass machen :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

joy zu beidem|good: :vik:|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:vik:

gruß
andy

so geh jetzt#u


----------



## Dirk170478 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

@ Junger Dorschler(Philip?) & Benny,
wie wärs ihr beiden Jungs? 
Ich hätt im Auto noch zwei Plätzchen frei. Ihr müsst nur die Hühner satteln und an die A1 geritten kommen...
Der gute Dirk nimmt euch mit hoch und der gute Andy hält euch bestimmt auch noch zwei Plätzchen auf der Langeland frei! |supergri 
Ich würd gern mal mit euch fischen!!!
Und Benny, Sorry nochmal, dass ich dich in dem einen Thread bissl angep*ßt hab!!!
Bin manchmal en klein wenig Ar*ch!!! 
Und Philip hat die Chance, Fynn mal zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt...  

Greez Dirk


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

So männer es war eine schöne zeit hier mit euch ,der abschied fällt mir schwer ich muß :c wir sehen uns.#6 zb bei Meeresangler-Frühschnack-Team ,oder Und mal wieder MS Langeland .hier im Board.:vik::q

greez der Andy


|closed:|laola:|closed:|laola:|closed:


----------



## Alexzander81 (21. März 2008)

*AW: MS Langeland wer iss noch dabei ???*

hi...hat noch jemand die Spro Dyno Force Specialist Lake Trout? hab mir die grad gekoft und  kurz getestet. hatte aber noch keinen fisch dran....erfahrungswerte?


----------

